# Die NERF HEXENKRIEGERIN Schreie wurden erhört



## Elkmoon (12. Februar 2009)

Leider momentan nur in Englisch. Aber auch hier bewährt sich wohl die alte WoW-Strategie möglichst lange und laut nach Nerfs zu schreien und dann werden diese auch - leider - erhört. Macht euch selbst ein Bild über den NERF WE Plan von Mythic:

Bug Fixes: 
* Agile Escape: This ability can no longer be used when rooted. 
* Ruthless Assault: This ability will now behave correctly when interrupted. 
* Shadow Prowler: This ability will now always be interrupted when the player is attacked. 

Balance Changes: 
* Kiss of Betrayal: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kiss of Agony: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kiss of Death: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kisses will no longer be able to activate off a thrown dagger. 
* Vehement Blades: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 
* Enfeebling Strike: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 
* Treacherous Assault: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 
* Masterful Treachery: This ability's bonus to damage has been lowered. 
* Sharpened Edge: This ability has had its armor debuff removed. This has been replaced with a self buff that will deal damage back to your enemy whenever they block or parry your attacks. 
* Pierce Armor: This ability has had its additional armor debuff removed. This has been replaced with a self buff that will increase your Weapon Skill. 
* Sacrifices Rewarded: This ability will now absorb more damage.

*Von mir gibst an die ganzen Nerf Schrei Typen dafür einen fetten Stinkefinger ! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke, daß meine geliebte Hexe nun noch öfter und schneller am Boden liegt, als sie es im RVR eh schon ist !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (12. Februar 2009)

Elkmoon schrieb:


> Bug Fixes:
> * Agile Escape: This ability can no longer be used when rooted.
> * Ruthless Assault: This ability will now behave correctly when interrupted.
> * Shadow Prowler: This ability will now always be interrupted when the player is attacked.


Dass sie das fixen war ja eh zu erwarten. :>



Das sie die "Kisses" ändern war ja schon vermutet. Ist zwar hart, aber die Kisses waren einfach zu krass. Kann ja nicht sein dass Kiss of Doom-Taktik einen Dps-increase von 15%+ bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem Rüstungs-Debuff entfernen und dafür Weaponskill buffen find ich zwar auch einen harten nerf, aber immerhin ist mein Reroll auf Magus jetzt berechtigt und ich ärger mich nicht noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Quote raus, den ich zum schreiben benötigt hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethernos (12. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel Ordnung und hexenkriegerinn imba pfff.Wo bitte das denn,da muss ich ja nur lachen.
Das die schnell mal 2 Leute um hauen können ok .Aber das ist ein Gruppenspiel und wir Ordnungsleute die ihren Char so spielen wie se ausgelget sind, zumindest meine Stammgruppe haben eigentlich keine Problem mit Hexenkriegerinnen.

Das Spiel war bis auf paar Skills,Moralfähigkeiten auf lvl 40 sehr gut ausbalanciert.Finde ich Schade das das  jetzt wohl bald in mal ist diese Klasse imba "NERF",dann wieder diese Klasse imba "NERF" endet.War so fast perfekt wie es ist.

Aber an die Nerfschreier adresse sei gesagt Gruppenspiel ist in Warhammer immer Imba.

Warhammer ist auf lvl 40 ausbalanciert das das vorher ab und zu unfair ist gut aber auf 40 ist es ausgeglichen.


----------



## Micum (12. Februar 2009)

tjaaa... irgendwie hab ichs ja geahnt.....denke mal viele leute werden ihre hk nun einmotten.....ich werd aber noch abwarten, bist der patch auf den  live server kommt....

das mit den kisses kann ich ja noch verstehen.....aber ich find pierce armor kann man dann in die tonne treten.....genau wie sharpened edge seine bedeutung verloren hat....man man man könnte ich kotzen -.-


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Ich denke ma das es keine richtigen nerfs sind. 

Klar sieht das jetzt sehr schmerzhaft aus für die HK... aber ich bezweifle das sich ihre effektivität dadurch einschränken lässt. 

Ich sag ma so... lasst den patch kommen... einige monate verstreichen und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MHGCFR (12. Februar 2009)

Ethernos schrieb:


> Ich spiel Ordnung und hexenkriegerinn imba pfff.Wo bitte das denn,da muss ich ja nur lachen.
> Das die schnell mal 2 Leute um hauen können ok .Aber das ist ein Gruppenspiel und wir Ordnungsleute die ihren Char so spielen wie se ausgelget sind, zumindest meine Stammgruppe haben eigentlich keine Problem mit Hexenkriegerinnen.
> 
> Das Spiel war bis auf paar Skills,Moralfähigkeiten auf lvl 40 sehr gut ausbalanciert.Finde ich Schade das das  jetzt wohl bald in mal ist diese Klasse imba "NERF",dann wieder diese Klasse imba "NERF" endet.War so fast perfekt wie es ist.
> ...


Gruppenspiel hin oder her, aber letztendlich kommt es auch oft zu Kleingruppenkämpfen (3vs3 usw.), wo bestimmte Unausgeglichenheiten schon auffallen. Ob dies nun bei der Hexe der Fall ist oder meines Erachtens noch eher bei den Fernkämpfern wie Maschinist und BW, ist eine andere Frage. Denn meines Erachtens ist der Nahkampfschaden der Hexe ziemlich in Ordnung, jedenfalls in Bezug auf Stoffies. Bei Tanks ist das wieder eine andere Frage. Jedenfalls finde ich aber die Überlebensfähigkeit der Fernkämpfer zu hoch im Vergleich zu den Nahkämpfern. Ein Nahkämpfer muss erst die gesamte Range der Fernkämpfer durchlaufen, bis er Schaden machen kann. Wenn dann die Fernkämpfer noch besonders überlebensfähig sind, führt dies zu einem Ungleichgewicht zugunsten der Fernkämpfer. Stichworte für die Überlebensfähigkeit sind z.B.: Rooten, der 7s-Mezz des BW, Verlangsamungseffekte, diverse Stuns...
Aus meiner Sicht müsste gerade dort eine Anpassung vorgenommen werden, sodass Fernkämpfer keine Chance gegen einen im Nahkampf befindlichen Nahkämpfer haben, es sei denn, sie werden von Tanks oder Heilern unterstützt. Dies ist leider bisher nicht der Fall.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiel auch ´n Fernkampfstoffie (Destro). Und wenn ich alleine bin und ´n Melee kommt auf mich zu, stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass ich sterbe. Was mich vielmehr anhustet sind Tanks, die mir 700er+ Hits verpassen und unkaputtbar sind...

MfG


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Elkmoon schrieb:


> *Von mir gibst an die ganzen Nerf Schrei Typen dafür einen fetten Stinkefinger ! *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum sollte sie schneller liegen? An der Survivability hat sich nix geändert. Ich denk mal du hast einfach ne Latte von Änderungen gesehen und dass sie nicht positiv waren und einfach mal nen Heulthread aufgemacht, oder?


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Man sollte überlegen das die nerfs hier nicht so hart sind wie wo anders....

Die HK wird bestimmt noch gefährlich bleiben wie se ist... und das sie öfter im dreck liegen is normal... die tragen auch nur stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das man gleich negativ sieht bei den änderungen ohne vorher zu sehen ob sich die HK nicht doch damit steigert ist schon doof...


----------



## Peithon (12. Februar 2009)

Na, vermutlich hat das ganze wohl auch psychologische Auswirkungen auf die Spieler, die HK als Main-Char haben. Vermutlich werden sie in Depressionen verfallen und einen solchen Knacks bekommen, dass sie nicht mal mehr zu 6 gegen einen Löwen des WL ankommen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Tanks mit den 700er Hits mit Einhändern möchte ich mal sehen. Die Zweihandtanks müssen doch mindestens doppelt so viel einstecken, da ihnen der Schild zum blocken fehlt.


----------



## Rorgak (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich find die Änderungen, welche in meinen Augen kein nerf sind, sinnvoll.

Alle HKs werden trotzdem noch ihre Gegner (Heiler, Caster, und leicht gerüsteten) ziemlich schnell um die Ecke bringen.

Das der Rüstungsignore Effekt umgewandelt wird finde ich als ehemaliger Tankspieler sehr gut, man konnte manchmal echt nicht glauben was man trotz Schild und hoher Rüssi von HKs an Schaden gefressen hat xD.


An alle HKs: "Schaut euch eure Ziele  genauer an, dann wird sich kaum was ändern"


----------



## Chabnang (12. Februar 2009)

Was mich bei dem HK nerf am meisten stört ist dass Shadow Prowler jetzt bei Schaden immer unterbrochen wird, d.h. es wird schwieriger oder fast unmöglich sein sich aus einem Aussichtslosem Kampf zurückzuziehen.

Mfg

Edit: welche schadensart haben die küsse eigentlich vorher gemacht, bzw. machen sie momentan?


----------



## Maguerita (12. Februar 2009)

Naja die Nerfschreie für die weißen Löwen wurden doch auch erhört, oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ruhig Blut. Vor dir mussten andere Klassen sich umstellen, also wirst du das sicher auch können.

Als Heiler begrüße ich natürlich die Änderungen an den Hexenkriegerinnen, ich habe so gut wie keine Gelegenheit mich aus einen aussichtlosen Kampf zurück zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Naja die Nerfschreie für die weißen Löwen wurden doch auch erhört, oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was richtig übel wird, ist dass sowohl HK ihren Rüstungsdebuff verlieren und die Disorients der Barbaren geschrottet wurden... bei gleichzeitigem Aufwerten der Grp Heals der Nahkampfheiler. Keine Ahnung, wie man diese Burschen jetzt noch stoppen soll.


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Was richtig übel wird, ist dass sowohl HK ihren Rüstungsdebuff verlieren und die Disorients der Barbaren geschrottet wurden... bei gleichzeitigem Aufwerten der Grp Heals der Nahkampfheiler. Keine Ahnung, wie man diese Burschen jetzt noch stoppen soll.



Mit focus dmg?


----------



## Ascían (12. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Mit focus dmg?



Heretik hat Recht, Heiler sind jetzt schon imbalanced. Das wird sich eher noch verschlimmern...die WEs tun mir überhaupt nicht Leid, wusste bis heute gar nicht dass die Kiss-Proccs unmitigated waren, das war ja echt viel zu imba dann. Die Marauder habens da schon schlimmer erwischt, ohne Disorient sind sie nun der verletzlichste Nahkämpfer wenns gegen andere Melees geht.


----------



## Wunde (12. Februar 2009)

Jo die Hexenkrieger hats ein wenig getroffen...nun ja.....die Hexenjäger übrigends auch....was solls....

...ich möchts mal so sagen, ihr Hexenkrieger(innen) werdet immernoch abnormal Schaden machen, vielleicht nicht mehr so abnormalen gegen Rüstungsklassen, aber trotzdem sehr hohen Schaden. Genauso verhält es sich bei den Hexenjägern....der Schadensoutput bzw die Art und Weise des Outputs hat sich verändert. Sprich änder ein wenig deine Spielweise und dann wirds bestimmt wieder lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eines muß ich in der Tat sagen.....daß der Stealth nun durch Schaden zu 100% gebrochen wird ist ein Tiefschlag, das hat mit Nerfen nichts mehr zu tun...damit hat man den taktischen Stealth unterbunden, denn sobalt ein Zerg entsteht fliegt so viel AE um mich herum, daß ich unweigerlich rausfliegen muß. Und das bedeutet, man hat die Tarnfähige Klasse dazu verdonnert in den hinteren Reihen zu bleiben, wo sie wenigstens noch für 30 sek im stealth bleibt. Das ist Schade, denn manchmal hat es wirklich Spaß gemacht an einem Gezerge vorbeizuschleichen und hinten ein paar Stoffies zu töten. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten...aber bis jetzt sehe ich für den perfekten Einsatz der Tarnung die Deffensive als Ausweg. Schade schade...

Aso .... und der Dietrich soll gefixt werden...hurra hurra...naja, leider kann man ja durch Türen nur ungetarnt gehen...oh....hinter der Tür tarnen wird schwer, weil es genügt schon bisschen Schaden oder ein minidot. Ach so, und dann bist du ja vielleicht mit ein paar anderen Schurken allein in der Burg ohne Tarnung und ohne Heilung...haha, was ein Spaß, muß ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Mit focus dmg?



Mit meinem Jünger kann ich jetzt schon einen oder zwei Gegner komplett wegtanken, während ich Grpheal spamme. Wenn's zuviel wird mit http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9564 kurz Luft verschaffen, außerdem heilt der zweite Heiler der Gruppe ja für gewöhnlich gut mit. So lassen sich drei oder vier Gegner schonmal aushalten, wohlgemerkt ohne dass die Gruppenheilung darunter leidet.

Dass ein dicker Assisttrain früher oder später alles irgendwie wegkriegt ist klar, aber so langsam oder sicher werden die beiden Nahkampfheilklassen zu ziemlich unantastbaren Türmen in der Schlacht.


----------



## Micum (12. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Aber eines muß ich in der Tat sagen.....daß der Stealth nun durch Schaden zu 100% gebrochen wird ist ein Tiefschlag, das hat mit Nerfen nichts mehr zu tun...damit hat man den taktischen Stealth unterbunden, denn sobalt ein Zerg entsteht fliegt so viel AE um mich herum, daß ich unweigerlich rausfliegen muß. Und das bedeutet, man hat die Tarnfähige Klasse dazu verdonnert in den hinteren Reihen zu bleiben, wo sie wenigstens noch für 30 sek im stealth bleibt. Das ist Schade, denn manchmal hat es wirklich Spaß gemacht an einem Gezerge vorbeizuschleichen und hinten ein paar Stoffies zu töten. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten...aber bis jetzt sehe ich für den perfekten Einsatz der Tarnung die Deffensive als Ausweg. Schade schade...
> 
> Aso .... und der Dietrich soll gefixt werden...hurra hurra...naja, leider kann man ja durch Türen nur ungetarnt gehen...oh....hinter der Tür tarnen wird schwer, weil es genügt schon bisschen Schaden oder ein minidot. Ach so, und dann bist du ja vielleicht mit ein paar anderen Schurken allein in der Burg ohne Tarnung und ohne Heilung...haha, was ein Spaß, muß ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



looool das mit dem stealth hab ich jetzt erst gelesen -.-" toooooll suizid ich kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Mit meinem Jünger kann ich jetzt schon einen oder zwei Gegner komplett wegtanken, während ich Grpheal spamme. Wenn's zuviel wird mit http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9564 kurz Luft verschaffen, außerdem heilt der zweite Heiler der Gruppe ja für gewöhnlich gut mit. So lassen sich drei oder vier Gegner schonmal aushalten, wohlgemerkt ohne dass die Gruppenheilung darunter leidet.
> 
> Dass ein dicker Assisttrain früher oder später alles irgendwie wegkriegt ist klar, aber so langsam oder sicher werden die beiden Nahkampfheilklassen zu ziemlich unantastbaren Türmen in der Schlacht.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Der Heilerbuff will mir so garnicht in den Kopf. Wiedermal Fail seitens Mythic. Den WL-Nerf find ich dagegen zu putzig, hehe.


----------



## Maguerita (12. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Der Heilerbuff will mir so garnicht in den Kopf. Wiedermal Fail seitens Mythic. Den WL-Nerf find ich dagegen zu putzig, hehe.



Doch der Heilerbuff ist schon richtig, nämlich dann wenn die Slayer und die Spalta kommen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das diese jede Menge Schaden austeilen und da werden die Leute Heilung brauchen.


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Doch der Heilerbuff ist schon richtig, nämlich dann wenn die Slayer und die Spalta kommen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das diese jede Menge Schaden austeilen und da werden die Leute Heilung brauchen.



Ahja, und die beiden vorhandenen Nahkampfklassen kriegen zeitgleich nen Schlag auf den Poppes, damit auch ja genug Leute auf die tollen neuen Nahkampfklassen umsteigen? Weil die beiden neuen Nahkampfklassen ja NEU sind und deshalb unbedingt so viel besser als die bisherigen sein werden?


----------



## Maguerita (12. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ahja, und die beiden vorhandenen Nahkampfklassen kriegen zeitgleich nen Schlag auf den Poppes, damit auch ja genug Leute auf die tollen neuen Nahkampfklassen umsteigen? Weil die beiden neuen Nahkampfklassen ja NEU sind und deshalb unbedingt so viel besser als die bisherigen sein werden?



Diese Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Allerdings sind nach der Einführung des Schwarzen Gardisten und des Sonnenritters auch nicht alle gewechselt, viele sind bei ihrem alten Char geblieben. Ich hatte mir einen Sonnenritter erstellt und ihn nach paar Sekunden wieder gelöscht, weil der mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt hatte. Ja es wird zum Anfang eine Schwemme geben, doch das normailsiert wieder. Jetzt sehe ich auf Helmgart genauso viele Schwarzorks, schwarze Gardisten und Babaren und immer noch mehr Eisenbrecher als Sonnenritter und Schwertmeister. Was soll ich sagen, mein Main ist eine Erzmagierin, dort wird es mal Zeit das sie diese überarbeiten, und es tut mir überhaupt nicht leid für die Hexen, die einen Heiler so schnell kaputt kriegen, das man kaum eine Chance hat sich selber zu heilen (ich rede nicht vom kämpfen, das wäre eh sinnlos). Dann müssen sie sich jetzt eben mehr anstrengen, wenn sie an den Stoffi ranwollen ^^. Ich habe mir die Änderungen für deine Klasse noch nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Februar 2009)

Balance Changes: 

* Kiss of Betrayal: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kiss of Agony: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kiss of Death: This ability will now deal Corporeal Damage. 
* Kisses will no longer be able to activate off a thrown dagger. 

- Die Änderung bewirkt nur dann einen Nerf, wenn sich die Gegner tatsächlich mit Körperresi versuchen dagegen abzuhärten. Aber: Wer sich mit Körperresi dagegen abhärtet, büßt Schaden ein. Ergo wird sich nicht viel ändern. Das Küsse nicht durch einen geworfenen Dolch ausgelöst werden können, interessiert eigentlich nur die Spieler, die die Klasse verfehlt haben und gerne Dart spielen (Jagged Edge proct dagegen weiterhin).

* Vehement Blades: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 
* Enfeebling Strike: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 
* Treacherous Assault: This ability has had its damage contribution from stats reduced. 

- Erst mal abwarten wie viel reduziert wird und dann ggf. weinen.

* Masterful Treachery: This ability's bonus to damage has been lowered.

- Treachery Nerf. Interessiert die Combat und Suffer Hexen herzlich wenig.

* Sharpened Edge: This ability has had its armor debuff removed. This has been replaced with a self buff that will deal damage back to your enemy whenever they block or parry your attacks. 

- Veränderung, kein Nerf.

* Pierce Armor: This ability has had its additional armor debuff removed. This has been replaced with a self buff that will increase your Weapon Skill. 

- Veränderung, kein Nerf. 100 Kampfgeschick z.B. nehme ich gerne im Tausch. Denn Kampfgeschick ist sowohl eine offensive, als auch eine defensive Fähigkeit. Eröht außerdem den Parrierwert. Pierce Armor ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit die Rüstung des Gegners zu ignorieren.

* Sacrifices Rewarded: This ability will now absorb more damage.

- BUFF ! Woooosaaaa !


----------



## Caxres (12. Februar 2009)

Hoi,

hab auch ne Hexe. Die ist auf Dämätsch und DoTs geskillt. Ich sehe den Patch fürs RvR eher gelassen.
Die Hexe macht dann weniger Schaden, egal.
Stealth wird durch die massig AEs aufgelöst, egal muß ich halt nen größeren Bogen laufen.

Die Hauptziele die Stoffies bekomme ich immer noch klein. Sie leben jetzt halt einen CD länger. OK, die wahrscheinlichkeit das Hilfe kommt und den Stoffie rettet ist da höher und die Hexe liegt wieder häufiger im Dreck, aber seis drum.

Was mir etwas Bauchschmerzen macht ist das die Hexe in PvE Gruppen halt dafür da war um Schaden zu machen. Wenn jetzt der Rüstungsdebuff wegfällt fallen Genger auch um längen langsamer. Gerade bei Worldbossen, oder Dungeon Endgegnern wird das eckelig (naja wenn die Hexe nicht eh schon wegen den Area Effekts geröstet wurde ;-) ).

Also ehrlich gesagt der Nerf der Hexe trifft mich beim PvE am härtesten. Ein Glück das ich fast 40 bin und das nur noch für Stuff tun muß *g

C


----------



## Senubirath (12. Februar 2009)

Hat alles seine richtigkeit denke ich... 

Und nu drüber beschweren kann jeder... wartet erst ma ab wie sich das spiel nach auspielen des patches verhält.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Februar 2009)

Caxres schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> hab auch ne Hexe. Die ist auf Dämätsch und DoTs geskillt. Ich sehe den Patch fürs RvR eher gelassen.
> Die Hexe macht dann weniger Schaden, egal.
> ...



Wenn es mal nicht so ist, dass Bosse grundsätzlich keine Rüstung haben...

Und wie gesagt, es gibt andere Methoden die Rüstung zu ignorieren oder zu senken.

Ich denke, dass nun einige mal den Combat Skill testen werden (Carnage). Zwar werden jetzt einige meckern und sagen, dass Ruthless Assault kaum Schaden macht als Finisher. ABER: Man hat bei diesem wenigstens 6 Mal die Chance den Kuss auszulösen. Und das kann ganz schön heftig werden. Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit wurde nicht nicht generft. Ein Spec in Kiss Of Doom ist natürlich Pflicht um auf 50% zu kommen.

Man muss halt bei einigen Sachen ein wenig umdenken und auch ggf. umspeccen, aber sowohl die Hexe als auch ihr Jäger werden immer Top DDs sein. 

Welcher der Entwickler spielt selbst die HK Karriere? Aha, so schlimm kann es doch gar nicht werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Man muss halt bei einigen Sachen ein wenig umdenken und auch ggf. umspeccen, aber sowohl die Hexe als auch ihr Jäger werden immer Top DDs sein.



Das ist auch immer mein Reden bei Nerfs und ähnlichem... einfach akzeptieren, nicht lange rumheulen, sondern eben an ne andere Spielweise gewöhnen. Alles andere ist nur schlecht für den Blutdruck.


----------



## Rorgak (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finds in Ordnung das man nicht durch nen AOE getarnt schleichen kann, denn man ist ja trotzdem im AoE. Und der tut weh egal ob man getarnt oder nicht getarnt ist.

Und das man sich nicht tarnen kann wenn man Schaden erleidet ist ja irgendwie auch nur logisch oder?


----------



## Chabnang (13. Februar 2009)

Jo ne, alles absolut in Ordnung. Nur dass dann ein dot reicht um den stealth unbrauchbar zu machen. Is ja kein problem, Hexenkrieger sind ja eh unverwundbare Tanks, wofür brauchen wir schon stealth......aber halt, wir können ja einfach so weit hinten in stealth gehen dass man uns nicht ancasten kann..so etwas über 100 yards. 
Dumm nur dass der stealth zeitlich begrenzt ist und noch dazu ap saugt.....aber da wir ja sowieso alles onehitten und sich unsere ap so schnell regenerieren dass wir sie niemals ausgeben könnten, ist das natürlich auch kein problem.

Mfg


----------



## sTereoType (13. Februar 2009)

@chabnang
es ist ja nicht so das das schlachtfeld eine einzige ebene ohne irgendwelche objekte ist. dann geht mal halt schnell ums eck und tarnt sich da, ist doch kein problem oder?


----------



## Chabnang (13. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an ob man schon einen dot draufhat oder nicht. Und mal abgesehen davon, wenn der stealth bei schaden IMMER bricht, dann kann man sich keinem maschinisten mehr nähern. Deren Geschütze wissen nämlich immer wo man sich befindet und feuern auch fröhlich drauflos.

Mfg


----------



## Senubirath (13. Februar 2009)

Dann nimmt man sich nen zwiten oder dritten mit... auch wenn das geschütz feuert ist es 1 zu 3 das es dich trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar bricht der Stealth bei schaden... is auch gut so... oder sollten die weiter unsichtbar bleiben?

Ich mach das meisten so wenn ich im pulk laufe das ich dann stealth einsetze... machen die HJ ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So oft schon gesehen und keine chance gehabt nen dot zu setzen ^^ Aber egal... man lernt durch seine umgebung sich richtig ins bild einzufügen


----------



## Chabnang (13. Februar 2009)

Also erstens sollte das Geschütz überhaupt nicht die möglichkeit haben auf eine Witchelf im stealth zu feuern, genausowenig wie die blöden Katzen einen im stealth sehen können sollten.
Zweitens läuft man ja auch mal alleine durch ein open RvR Gebiet, zum questen oder sonstiges oder man muss einfach grad kurz durch.
Nu treff ich nen WL oder nen Maschinisten, man sieht sich, versucht sich gegenseitig umzubringen......tjo, nur bei beiden gegnern kann ich mir im prinzip den versuch sparen aus dem stealth zu kommen weil mich entweder das pet oder das blöde geschütz raushaut.

Aber hauptsache der stealth bricht auch hundertprozentig bei jedem fitzeligen dmg punkt den man bekommt.
AoEs sind ja schließlich auch unwahrscheinlich selten und natürlich ist es überhaupt kein problem jeden einzelnen, auch die, die man nicht sieht zu umgehen.


Mfg


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (13. Februar 2009)

Chabnang es is nur normal das stealth bei Schaden bricht. ist in JEDEM mmo so soweit ich das weiss.
war auch reichlich imbalanced dasses nicht so war. du musst dirs nurmal vorstellen, dass das meiste an aoe ne druckwelle darstellt und zwar keine kleine, und da willst du einfach durchschleichen ohne dasses dich tangiert und aus dem gleichgewicht bringt beim schelchen? wohl kaum.


----------



## Chabnang (14. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß das es überall so ist, und meinetwegen kann man dann auch durch Schaden rausfliegen. Der stealth ist verbuggt, das gebe ich zu, aber das sind wie gesagt die maschinen und die pets auch, und darüber lese ich nichts dass das geändert werden soll.

Die Lebenserwartung einer HK beträgt nach dem enttarnen ca. 20 sekunden wenn die gegner nicht schlafen, außer ein Heiler gibt auf sie acht und in diesen 20 sekunden sollte ein Softtarget liegen. Nur steh ich halt vor einem ziemlich ernsthaftem Problem wenn der Bug beim Schleichen (bricht nicht durch Schaden) gefixt wird, aber der Bug dass mich pets und maschinen sehen und angreifen eben nicht.
Der Bug bei Fleet Footed wird ja auch nicht behoben, so wie der skill jetzt ist bringt er in 10% aller fälle was, im normalfall ist direkt ein zweiter Snare drauf.

Ein Problem an der Sache ist halt, das sehr viele nur sehen HK macht übelst Schaden, teilweise (und ja es macht Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zerpflückt man auch einen Tank...die wenigsten zwar aber es geht.
Das man als HK aber auch stellenweise richtig derbe Probleme bekommt und eben keine bzw. fast keine notfallmaßnahmen hat, das interessiert niemanden.

Mfg


----------



## softcake_orange (14. Februar 2009)

Etwas als Ausgleich zu den aktuellen Änderungen hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.

z.B.:

- Reduzieren des CD von Schattenpirscher auf 15 Sec.
- Reduzierung des Castzeit von Schattenpirscher auf 1 Sec.
- Schattenpirscher Cast kann nur zwei Mal unterbrochen werden, dann immunity.

So hätte jeder wenigstens mal die Chance, nachdem er hinter die feindlichen Reihen geschlichen ist und dort für Stress gesorgt hat, aus dieser Situation erfolgreich zu entkommen.

Aber wer weiß wie sich das auswirkt, wenn die Hexe zusätzlich zum normalen Schaden und Geistschaden (Wracking Pains) nun auch noch Körperschaden macht. Vielleicht kommt eines Tages noch Eleschaden dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (14. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es überall so ist, und meinetwegen kann man dann auch durch Schaden rausfliegen. Der stealth ist verbuggt, das gebe ich zu, aber das sind wie gesagt die maschinen und die pets auch, und darüber lese ich nichts dass das geändert werden soll.
> 
> Die Lebenserwartung einer HK beträgt nach dem enttarnen ca. 20 sekunden wenn die gegner nicht schlafen, außer ein Heiler gibt auf sie acht und in diesen 20 sekunden sollte ein Softtarget liegen. Nur steh ich halt vor einem ziemlich ernsthaftem Problem wenn der Bug beim Schleichen (bricht nicht durch Schaden) gefixt wird, aber der Bug dass mich pets und maschinen sehen und angreifen eben nicht.
> Der Bug bei Fleet Footed wird ja auch nicht behoben, so wie der skill jetzt ist bringt er in 10% aller fälle was, im normalfall ist direkt ein zweiter Snare drauf.
> ...



Naja... verbugt würde ich das nicht nennen.... vlt ist der turret oder das pet auf aggro gestellt wo es eh alles und jeden in reichweite anfällt... und wenn dann doch ma was sichtbare bei ist hat der Flammenwerfer oder mörsergeschütz eh nen ae der ne gewisse ebene einnimmt...


----------



## Chabnang (14. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Naja... verbugt würde ich das nicht nennen.... vlt ist der turret oder das pet auf aggro gestellt wo es eh alles und jeden in reichweite anfällt... und wenn dann doch ma was sichtbare bei ist hat der Flammenwerfer oder mörsergeschütz eh nen ae der ne gewisse ebene einnimmt...



Warum soll das jetzt kein Bug sein? xD

Ich red ja nicht von Mörsergeschützen die ihren AoE in den pulk reindonnern und mich nebenbei mit erwischen, sondern von Einzelgeschützen die ihr Schnellfeuer auf mich losballern. Da muss nichtmal jemand anderes in der nähe sein, ich kann mich so nem ding alleine auf weiter Flur im Tarnmodus nähern und das ballert los.
Ob das ding jetzt auf aggro gestellt is oder nicht, wenn ich getarnt bin dürfte es mich nicht wahrnehmen können, da kann das ding tausendmal auf aggro gestellt sein.

Das dann aber wohl ein feature, genauso wie durch mauern schießen, gell? 


Mfg


----------



## Thorekantonidas (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Jammerlappen wurden endlich erhört. Wir bösenbösen Witches werden endlich generft. Wurde ja auch mal Zeit das mangelndes Gruppenzusammenspiel endlich durch nen gewaltigen Nerf der Witches ausgeglichen wird. Es kann ja schließlich nicht sein das ein Tank oder gar ein Witchhunter nichts anderes macht als seine Feuerzauberer/Erzmagier/Runenpriester zu beschützen. Das geht nun wirklich nicht. Schließlich soll WAR ja nur aus Damage und Heilung bestehen.

Ich weiss echt nicht was dieses Gejammer immer soll. Warum kann man nicht einfach mal zugestehen das die gegnerische Fraktion besser ist. Wenn ich auf meinen Server (Hergig) auf die Order-Stammgruppe des Feuerzauberes Oodin treffe dann weiss ich auch das ich in 95% der Gefechte tierisch eines aufs Maul kriege. Und das ist nicht so weil Feuerzauberer nun so "imba" sind sondern weil die Spieler in dieser SG anscheinend einfach besser sind als meine Leute.

Die Warhammer-Community verkommt immer mehr zu einem WoW-Comm-Klon.Und das ist nicht wirklich gut. Brauchen wir wirklich dieselben, kindlichen Diskussionen wie die größtenteils depperte WoW-comm? Ich brauche es nicht, ich war immer mit der WAR-Balance zufrieden.


----------



## Rogar (16. Februar 2009)

wozu braucht ihr nen rüstungsdebuff im pve ?

sobald ihr nen tank habt schlagter von hinten eh mit ignore und jeder blackorc kann die rüssi um 85% reducen.


----------



## heretik (16. Februar 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Die Warhammer-Community verkommt immer mehr zu einem WoW-Comm-Klon.Und das ist nicht wirklich gut. Brauchen wir wirklich dieselben, kindlichen Diskussionen wie die größtenteils depperte WoW-comm? Ich brauche es nicht, ich war immer mit der WAR-Balance zufrieden.



Brauchen wir wirklich dieselben, kindischen Heulthreads jedes einzelne verdammte Mal, wenn die eigene Klasse in neuen Patchnotes vorkommt?


----------



## Thorekantonidas (16. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Brauchen wir wirklich dieselben, kindischen Heulthreads jedes einzelne verdammte Mal, wenn die eigene Klasse in neuen Patchnotes vorkommt?



Wie ich bereits schrieb: ich war immer mit der WAR-Balance zufrieden und ich werde mich auch an die neuen Gegebenheiten gewöhnen. Traurig ist es nur das es überhaupt wieder zu dem Nerf einer Klasse kommen musste.


----------



## Valdarr (16. Februar 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schrieb: ich war immer mit der WAR-Balance zufrieden und ich werde mich auch an die neuen Gegebenheiten gewöhnen. Traurig ist es nur das es überhaupt wieder zu dem Nerf einer Klasse kommen musste.



Jop, aber es steht auch ausser Frage das alle die mich bisher umgelegt haben innerhalb weniger Sekunden dies auch weiterhin schaffen werden. Sry aber es gibt himmelweite Unterschiede bei den ganzen Hexen und meistens heulen die Leute rum denen mann gerade die Fähigkeiten abschwächt die se fast ausschließlich nutzen. Es trifft wenn überhaupt die 3 Button Hexen die mich als Runi netmal im Traum gelegt kriegen und der Rest passt sich an und verhaut mich weiter nach Strich und Faden.

greetz


----------



## foxmaster92 (17. Februar 2009)

ich kann valdarr nur zustimmen

Die das Balancing von War ist doch kein Experiment...es wird schon weitergehen^^


----------



## squirrel13 (18. Februar 2009)

beim hexenjäger wird doch der versuch sich zu tarnen auch direkt unterbrochen wenn man getroffen wird...da isses nur fair das bei der hexenkriegerin auch so zu machen oder???
(jetzt mal abgesehn davon obs sinnvoll is oder nicht, wenn dann sollte es für beide spiegelklassen gleich sein, is ja schon was lebenswichtiges ^^)


----------



## foxmaster92 (18. Februar 2009)

squirrel13 schrieb:


> beim hexenjäger wird doch der versuch sich zu tarnen auch direkt unterbrochen wenn man getroffen wird...da isses nur fair das bei der hexenkriegerin auch so zu machen oder???
> (jetzt mal abgesehn davon obs sinnvoll is oder nicht, wenn dann sollte es für beide spiegelklassen gleich sein, is ja schon was lebenswichtiges ^^)


Nein im bezug auf Tarnen sind Hexenjäger und Kriegerin beide gleichberechtigt


----------



## Churchak (18. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Warum soll das jetzt kein Bug sein? xD
> 
> Ich red ja nicht von Mörsergeschützen die ihren AoE in den pulk reindonnern und mich nebenbei mit erwischen, sondern von Einzelgeschützen die ihr Schnellfeuer auf mich losballern. Da muss nichtmal jemand anderes in der nähe sein, ich kann mich so nem ding alleine auf weiter Flur im Tarnmodus nähern und das ballert los.
> Ob das ding jetzt auf aggro gestellt is oder nicht, wenn ich getarnt bin dürfte es mich nicht wahrnehmen können, da kann das ding tausendmal auf aggro gestellt sein.
> ...


ich  kann dich beruhigen dieses problem haben die Hexenjäger genauso.
nur heist das Vieh was einen aus dem schleichen haut dann nicht geschütz,sondern halt Dämon oder Gassquig


----------



## Senubirath (18. Februar 2009)

Naja... schließe mich eigendlich auch denen an die sagen die wo hier rumzettern das ihre HK nun nix mehr kann sind 3-buttons-user....

So werdet ihr fast wie die WL Spieler gezwungen alle eure fähigkeiten zu nutzen... ich seh das nicht als nerf an.... mehr eine anpassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer damit nicht klar kommt der hat in dem fall ein großes problem.

Seht es doch ma so.... auch wenn einige der fähigkeiten abgestumpft werden.... euren job macht ihr immer noch.... stoffies schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (18. Februar 2009)

1. Spiel hatne klasse die mit wenigen tastendrucks spielbar ist.
2. diese klasse istne stealth klasse.
3. diese klasse macht krass viel Roxx dam.
4. jeder depp denkt "lols die klasse is imba"
5. nach wochenlanger frustration von dieser klasse gekillt zu werden weil die eigene klasse nicht anständig gespielt wird spielen alle diese klasse.
6. der rest flamed
7. flame
8. flame flame
9. flame, gegenflame , aufbausch aufbausch, flame
10. Klasse wird generft.

Ist in so spielen NOCHNIE vorgekommen, und ich bin TOTAL überascht das das AUSGERECHNET der HEXENKRIEGERIN passiert.
Achja, gratz, mal sehen wieviele Hexen mit einführung des choppas noch rumlaufen werden, denn die ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff, nur die wirklichen Kapitäne und Meister ihres Kahns schippern weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alaaf.


----------



## Senubirath (18. Februar 2009)

Der Choppa wird nie den job der HK gefährden... außer er hat sich halb durch die front geprügelt und steht hinten bei den stoff trägern...

Ich hatte noch nie ein prob mit der HK wenn ich Order gespielt habe.... klar sterbe ich oft aber die auch ^^ Interessant ist ja auch die sache das viele spieler warscheinlich wie beim WL es gewohnt waren nicht richtig zu denken... der WL macht fetch... und schwupps jemade war so gut wie tot... wurde geändert... was nicht heißt die klasse sein nun nutzlos... das sehen aber nur die wo nur fetch verwenden und die anderen skill ignoren... die anderen sagen sich... okay ich kann aber mehr.

So wird das dann auch bei der HK sein... die wo spaß haben und ernst spielen die bleiben dabei... die wo imba/roxxoren wollten suchen sich ein neues pferd...

Is eigendlich immer so... so who cares


----------



## Chabnang (19. Februar 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich  kann dich beruhigen dieses problem haben die Hexenjäger genauso.
> nur heist das Vieh was einen aus dem schleichen haut dann nicht geschütz,sondern halt Dämon oder Gassquig



Warum sollte mich das beruhigen? oO

Es ist für beide Klassen mit ziemlicher sicherheit scheiße und es sollte auch für beide klassen gefixt werden, so das weder pets, noch geschütze bzw. dämonen sie im stealth angreifen.

@senubirath: 
HK is meine erste Stealthklasse, WoW Schurken konnte ich noch nie ausstehen. Ich benutze auch alle meine Skills.
Trotzdem erlaube ich mir, gegen die meckerer und nerf schreier zu meckern.
Denn wenn die einen laut brüllen weil die Klasse genervt werden soll, dann brülle ich laut bei den Sachen die man noch an ihr fixen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Thorekantonidas (19. Februar 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Warum sollte mich das beruhigen? oO
> 
> Es ist für beide Klassen mit ziemlicher sicherheit scheiße und es sollte auch für beide klassen gefixt werden, so das weder pets, noch geschütze bzw. dämonen sie im stealth angreifen.
> 
> ...




Das Tiere/Dämonen einen aus dem Stealth holen finde ich pers. noch gar nicht so schlimm. Gerade Tiere haben geschärfte Sinne. Da finde ich es schon ein Stück weit realistisch das das so passieren kann. Was ich pers. lächerlich finde sind die Geschütze. Da denk ich mir: boah, das sind High-Tech-Geschütze mit Laserzielerfassung, Wärmebildkamera und Erschütterungsauslöser...da träumt selbst die U.S.-Army von. Gerade in den "Capture the Flag SZs" sehe ich es immer wieder: Flagge der Order ist mit Geschützen zugepflastert aber weit und breit kein einziger Order-Spieler zu sehen.


----------



## Amitriya (19. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß wie sich das auswirkt, wenn die Hexe zusätzlich zum normalen Schaden und Geistschaden (Wracking Pains) nun auch noch Körperschaden macht. Vielleicht kommt eines Tages noch Eleschaden dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht, da die zukünftigen 40% Damagereduzierung durch Körper- und Geistresistenzen sowieso jeder Orderspieler haben wird. Momentan laufen viele doch schon mit weit über 1000 Körper-/Geistresi rum. Das wird sich zwar sicher mit 1.2 und den Änderungen an den Resistenzen ändern, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du so gut wie niemanden mit weniger als 40% Reduktion auf Körper-/Geistschaden treffen wirst. Wenn Mythic Elementarschaden gewählt hätte, dann wäre das eventuell ein Problem gewesen, weil Elementarresi momentan eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen und dann zumindest Heiler und Caster (als Primärziel von Hexenkriegerinnen) dafür sorgen müssten genug davon zu haben.


----------



## Senubirath (19. Februar 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Flagge der Order ist mit Geschützen zugepflastert aber weit und breit kein einziger Order-Spieler zu sehen.



Generell müssen die Machinisten aber immer noch in der nähe sein.... die turrets brechen zusammen wenn der erbauer sich zu weit weg von denen aufhällt^^


----------



## Nofel (20. Februar 2009)

Nach dem ich jetzt beide. Seiten gespielt hab muss ich sagen das Hexenjäger nerviger sind und nach aussage meine Gildenleiters auch bequemer zu spielen. Ich finde beide Klassen im Moment eigentlich sehr gut so wie sie sind. Dafür sind sie halt bei Burgen noch nutzlos.

Meine Pers. meinung als Squig(40)/Runenpriester(30)/Zelot(32)


----------



## Thorekantonidas (20. Februar 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Nach dem ich jetzt beide. Seiten gespielt hab muss ich sagen das Hexenjäger nerviger sind und nach aussage meine Gildenleiters auch bequemer zu spielen. Ich finde beide Klassen im Moment eigentlich sehr gut so wie sie sind. Dafür sind sie halt bei Burgen noch nutzlos.
> 
> Meine Pers. meinung als Squig(40)/Runenpriester(30)/Zelot(32)



Das vergessen eh die allermeisten: Hexenjäger machen nahezu identischen Nahkampfschaden wie die Hexen und können zudem noch recht ansehnlichen Fernkampfschaden verursachen während sie laufen. Will eine Hexe Fernkampfschaden machen muss sie das Hexengebräu skillen und mit Dolchen werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Bei Burgenraids sind Hexen/Hexenjäger nicht völlig nutzlos: so kann eine 5er-Gruppe + einem Heiler immer noch Nachzügler der anderen Fraktion wunderbar aufhalten.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (20. Februar 2009)

Ethernos schrieb:


> Ich spiel Ordnung und hexenkriegerinn imba pfff.Wo bitte das denn,da muss ich ja nur lachen.
> Das die schnell mal 2 Leute um hauen können ok .Aber das ist ein Gruppenspiel und wir Ordnungsleute die ihren Char so spielen wie se ausgelget sind, zumindest meine Stammgruppe haben eigentlich keine Problem mit Hexenkriegerinnen.
> 
> Das Spiel war bis auf paar Skills,Moralfähigkeiten auf lvl 40 sehr gut ausbalanciert.Finde ich Schade das das  jetzt wohl bald in mal ist diese Klasse imba "NERF",dann wieder diese Klasse imba "NERF" endet.War so fast perfekt wie es ist.
> ...




Genau DAS ist die richtige Einstellung. WAR ist gerade im rvr ein Gruppenspiel und auch in einigen Szenarien vom Gruppen-Setup abhängig. Wenn ich mir das hier alles durchlese habe ich wirklich das Gefühl das hier sehr viele (Ex) WoW-Spieler den nerf der Hexen beschreien. Man kann und darf WoW-pvp und WAR-rvr nicht miteinander vergleichen. Bei WoW musste man lediglich max. ne 5er-Gruppe vernünftig koordinieren(Arena) und bei WoW wurden defensiv geskillte Tankklassen im pvp immer eher belächelt(ich kann aber leider nur von der Zeit bis zum letzten Addon sprechen da ich WOTLK nicht gekauft habe). Bei WAR können Tanks im rvr schon einiges an Verwirrung in den gegnerischen reihen stiften.


----------



## Rorgak (20. Februar 2009)

Nun ja das betrifft jetzt nicht nur die HK sondern ja z.B. auch den Magus , den Maschinisten, den Squigi den WL.... all ihre Pets rennen durch Türen / Wände oder ballern durch selbige. Mit 1.2 soll das auf gefixt werden. Also  PAtch abwarten und HKs wie HJs werden immer noch genug Schaden machen für ihre Hauptziele!


Weiß eigenllich einer ob die Angriffe due 15AP / sekunde kosten also dauerballern mit pfeilen, grünen Schadensstrahle der Schamis auch gefixt werde, will heißen das die wenn man außer Sicht bzw. um die Ecke hüpft gleich abbrechen?!


----------



## Micum (24. Februar 2009)

so hier haben wir ein update:

* Kiss of Agony: The damage done by the proc’d effect of this ability will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer gain benefit from stats and will no longer be able to critical hit.
* Kiss of Death: The damage done by the proc’d effect of this ability will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer gain benefit from stats and will no longer be able to critical hit.
* Kiss of Betrayal: The damage done by the proc’d effect of this ability will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer gain benefit from stats and will no longer be able to critical hit.
* Vehement Blades: The damage done by this ability has been slightly increased, and will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer be able to critical hit or gain benefit from stats.
* Enfeebling Strike: The damage done by this has been slightly increased, and will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer be able to critical hit or gain benefit from stats.
* Treacherous Assault: The damage done by this ability has been slightly increased, and will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer be able to critical hit or gain benefit from stats.
* Witch Brew: The damage done by this ability has been slightly increased, will now do Corporeal damage, and will be affected by the target’s resists. The damage will no longer be able to critical hit or gain benefit from stats.
* Sharpened Edge: The damage done by this ability has been slightly increased, will now do Physical damage, and will be affect by the target’s armor. The damage will no longer be able to critical hit or gain benefit from stats.

das wurde heute ja auf den testserver eingespielt....seh ich das richtig, dass keine dieser fähigkeiten einen crit treffer landen wird?


----------



## Rayon (24. Februar 2009)

Micum schrieb:


> das wurde heute ja auf den testserver eingespielt....seh ich das richtig, dass keine dieser fähigkeiten einen crit treffer landen wird?


Richtig


----------



## Chabnang (24. Februar 2009)

Das klingt irgendwie verdammt ekelhaft......so ein Kissproc für ca. 600 dmg war doch immer irgendwie lustig.
Da wird dann wohl http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9446 aus der skillbar rausfliegen....

Mfg


----------



## heretik (24. Februar 2009)

Wurde auch beim Barbaren und schätzungsweise bei allen anderen Klassen so gehandhabt: Der Schaden von Debuffs wird nicht mehr durch Werte erhöht und kann nicht mehr critten.


----------



## MHGCFR (24. Februar 2009)

Inwiefern wirkt sich das auf den Barbaren aus, dass der Schaden von Debuffs nicht mehr von Werten erhöht wird und nicht mehr critten kann? Sind da der Rüstungsdebuff und der Widerstandsdebuff gemeint, oder was sonst?


----------



## heretik (24. Februar 2009)

Touch of Rot und Touch of Instability, die beiden Fähigkeiten, mit denen man Gegner dafür bestraft, dass sie Nahkampfstyles verwenden bzw. Zauber casten.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (25. Februar 2009)

Und jetzt mal ehrlich: was bringt es dann noch sich an die gegner anzupirschen? Das war ja grad der Sinn der Hexe: unerkannt an den Gegner: Touch of rot oder Toch of instability drauf und so den gegner in die Knie zwingen. Ich werde zwar auch ersteinmal den Patch abwarten und zusehen wie sich das Ganze auswirkt aber bei dem was ich lese wird die Hexe gerade als Caster/Heiler-Killer extrem an Wert verlieren.

Aber bitte..die Retourkutsche kommt bei diesen Rumgejammer früher oder später immer. Jetzt beschweren sich die Heiler/Caster über uns Hexen, wir werden generft. Bis zum nächsten, größeren Patch werden sicherlich einige Hexen einige, viel zu starke Talente bei den Castern/Heilern finden, dann werden die Hexen rumjammern und Mythic wird wieder auf das Gejammer hören und dann werden die Caster/Heiler generft. So ist das halt immer(wer WoW gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das diese Rumheulerei bei WAR nicht so extrem wird wie seiner Zeit bei WoW...leider ist es doch nicht ausgeblieben.


----------



## MHGCFR (25. Februar 2009)

Touch of Rod und Instability sind aber Skills des Chaosbarbaren. Heretik und ich sind nur ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen. Jedenfalls scheinen alle Skills aller Klassen generft zu werden, die einem feindlichen Spieler Schaden bei dessen Aktionen zufügen. Ansonsten sei den Hexen geraten, sich mit einem Chaosbarbaren zusammen zu tun, da ist das Hinschleichen zum Ziel unnötig. Außerdem hat jetzt das Heranziehen des Barbaren einen 30s-Cooldown, weshalb das Ziel nicht mehrmals (wie bisher) herangezogen werden kann, bis es tot ist. Dementsprechend muss das Ziel schneller getötet werden, um eine Flucht in die eigenen Reihen zu verhindern - da sind Hexen gefragt.


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. Februar 2009)

schön schön schön.
freut mich.
Mal sehen wieviele es überleben.


----------



## Rayon (25. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> schön schön schön.
> freut mich.
> Mal sehen wieviele es überleben.


Unsere WE heulen gar nicht über einen nerv, weil diese den als keinen ansehen. Mal gucken, wies tatsächlich kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pink_Kirby (25. Februar 2009)

Täusch ich mich, oder ist das grundlegende was an den Hexen generft wird der Schaden an Tanks? Stoffis sollten genauso schnell fallen wie jetzt (wenn nicht sogar schneller....). Das ist ja auch die Aufgabe von den lieben Hexen. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht verstehen wieso Stealth generft wird. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich gedacht, dass der Stealth gebufft wird. Mit meiner Hexe muss ich alles meilenweit umlaufen, weil man sonst in irgendeinen AoE gerät, oder der Stealth ohne wirklichen Grund bricht.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.

Außerdem sind die Änderungen nicht entgülitg. Man kann Feedbacks zu 1.2 schreiben und vielleicht entgeht die Hexe noch paar Nerfs (oder bekommt paar neue zugeschoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Jedenfalls ist die Hexe sicher nicht totgenerft. Gute Spieler werden immer noch sehr gute Resultate erzielen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Unsere WE heulen gar nicht über einen nerv, weil diese den als keinen ansehen. Mal gucken, wies tatsächlich kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eure Hexen scheinen ziemlich Imba zu sein, die erkennen auch keinen Nerf wenn er sie am Kopf trifft was?


----------



## Rayon (26. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Eure Hexen scheinen ziemlich Imba zu sein, die erkennen auch keinen Nerf wenn er sie am Kopf trifft was?


och, würd RR66+ nicht als Noob zu bezeichnen. Ändert wohl lediglich was an den Tankszerpflücken, nix an den Stoffiszerpflücken.


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> och, würd RR66+ nicht als Noob zu bezeichnen. Ändert wohl lediglich was an den Tankszerpflücken, nix an den Stoffiszerpflücken.



und das ist dann ja kein nerf, weil eure hexen vorher Rp style gesagt haben "näää den tank, neeeeein neee das dürfen wir nicht weil das ist sicher nit so gedacht"


----------



## Chabnang (26. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> och, würd RR66+ nicht als Noob zu bezeichnen. Ändert wohl lediglich was an den Tankszerpflücken, nix an den Stoffiszerpflücken.



Hm, mal schauen. Erst geht ein guter teil des Schadens auf die per se nicht mehr vorhandene Rüstung....also auch bei stoffies, bei tanks war das schon fies mit knapp 1,2k zu critten....und plötzlich machen einige wichtige skills schaden gegen die man resis (die wir nicht senken können) haben kann.

Mal überlegen.....schaden an nicht vorhandener rüstung vs schaden der, bei entsprechendem equip um bis zu 40% reduziert wird, dazu skills die nicht mehr critten können.
Nein es wird sich natürlich überhaupt garnichts am stoffiezerpflücken ändern.

Man muss natürlich nicht schon vorher über den patch jammern, aber man kann. 
RR sagt eigentlich auch wenig über den persönlichen skill sondern mehr über die investierte zeit aus, wobei das ein ziemlich müßiges thema ist. Es gibt mit sicherheit leute mit wenig bis null ahnung die einen hohen rufrang haben, wie es leute mit viel ahnung und hohem rufrang geben wird.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn eure WEs den nerf nicht als nerf sehn, dann sind sie entweder gnadenlose optimisten oder stumpf wie Brot.
Totgenervt wird die WE mit sicherheit nicht, aber doch spürbar.

Mfg


----------



## Thorekantonidas (27. Februar 2009)

Sehe ich auch so. Totgenerft sicher nicht. Hexen werden weiterhin Stoffrüstungsträgern das Leben schwer machen. Allerdings muss man wohl dank des Nerfs die Spielweise radikal ändern.


----------



## Daby (27. Februar 2009)

Die NERF HEXENKRIEGERIN Schreie wurden erhört -

na zum Glück wäre ja zu schade wenn die brainafkler klasse nicht genügend gespielt wird


----------



## MHGCFR (27. Februar 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> Die NERF HEXENKRIEGERIN Schreie wurden erhört -
> 
> na zum Glück wäre ja zu schade wenn die brainafkler klasse nicht genügend gespielt wird


Das sagt der bezüglich der Nahkämpfer völlig übervorteilte Feuerzauberer. Hoffentlich erhört man bald auch meine Nerf-Schreie, mit denen ich fordere, das übermäßige CC des Feuerzauberers anzupassen. Jeder andere Fernkämpfer hat kaum eine Chance gegen einen Nahkämpfer, sobald man mal durch die 100 Fuß Reichweite gekommen ist (zu Recht - Stein, Schere, Papier). Nur der Feuerzauberer kann Dank seines CC oft entkommen, ich denke da z.B. an den Feuerkäfig (haben alle anderen auch, soweit in Ordnung), den Kick und den 5s-AE-Stun (ganz übel, muss unbedingt weg bzw auf ein Ziel beschränkt werden). Man vergisst leicht, dass der Feuerzauberer eigentlich ein seitens der Tanks schutzbedürftiger Fernkampf-Stoffie sein müsste, wenn man sieht, dass viele BWs in den Kriegstrupps noch VOR den Tanks in die feindlichen Reihen laufen und dort auch lebend wieder raus kommen...


----------



## Chabnang (27. Februar 2009)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Das sagt der bezüglich der Nahkämpfer völlig übervorteilte Feuerzauberer. Hoffentlich erhört man bald auch meine Nerf-Schreie, mit denen ich fordere, das übermäßige CC des Feuerzauberers anzupassen. Jeder andere Fernkämpfer hat kaum eine Chance gegen einen Nahkämpfer, sobald man mal durch die 100 Fuß Reichweite gekommen ist (zu Recht - Stein, Schere, Papier). Nur der Feuerzauberer kann Dank seines CC oft entkommen, ich denke da z.B. an den Feuerkäfig (haben alle anderen auch, soweit in Ordnung), den Kick und den 5s-AE-Stun (ganz übel, muss unbedingt weg bzw auf ein Ziel beschränkt werden). Man vergisst leicht, dass der Feuerzauberer eigentlich ein seitens der Tanks schutzbedürftiger Fernkampf-Stoffie sein müsste, wenn man sieht, dass viele BWs in den Kriegstrupps noch VOR den Tanks in die feindlichen Reihen laufen und dort auch lebend wieder raus kommen...



Is eigentlich kein wunder wenn 2-3 von der sorte reichen um ein halbes dutzend leute während der 5 sekunden wegzubraten......

Mfg


----------



## Thorekantonidas (28. Februar 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> Die NERF HEXENKRIEGERIN Schreie wurden erhört -
> 
> na zum Glück wäre ja zu schade wenn die brainafkler klasse nicht genügend gespielt wird




Da muss ich jetzt aber wirklich lachen. Ein Feuerzauberer unterstellt den Hexen brainafk. Ich versetze mich in das Hirn eines BW-Spielers:

"Jo, Alta, ab nach vorne, AoE-Stun, AoE-Schaden...scheiße...Hexe..Feuerkäfig..scheiße..Leichtfüßigkeit..egal..Knockback.
.jo Alta..Hexe down." 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte zum Stuhlgang lieber in den Keller gehen. Die BWs sind eine DER overpowerten Klassen in WAR. Mit nem Heiler im Rücken richten diese leichte Rüssi-Träger in vorderster Reihe mehr Unheil an als so mancher Nahkämpfer. Und DAS kann nicht sein.

Aber wie ich bereits schrieb: die Retourkutsche eines Klassennerfs folgt meist auf dem Fuße.


----------



## heretik (28. Februar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> och, würd RR66+ nicht als Noob zu bezeichnen.



In WAR hat der Rufrang in keinster Weise irgendwas mit Spielverständnis oder Können zu tun. Einfach lange genug schmerzlos im Kreis laufen und PvE-Ziele abfarmen und voilà... "hasl maul, hab gemaxxten Char in nem pvp-spiel!!1".


----------



## softcake_orange (1. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> In WAR hat der Rufrang in keinster Weise irgendwas mit Spielverständnis oder Können zu tun. Einfach lange genug schmerzlos im Kreis laufen und PvE-Ziele abfarmen und voilà... "hasl maul, hab gemaxxten Char in nem pvp-spiel!!1".



PvE Ziele? Klar... und dafür Ruf bekommen...

Kommt mir seit Bekanntgabe der Patchinhalte so vor, als dünnen sich die Reihen der Hexchen langsam aus. 
Immer mehr motten ihre Schluse ein. 

Sogar Paul Barny´ rerollt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (2. März 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> PvE Ziele? Klar... und dafür Ruf bekommen...
> 
> Kommt mir seit Bekanntgabe der Patchinhalte so vor, als dünnen sich die Reihen der Hexchen langsam aus.
> Immer mehr motten ihre Schluse ein.
> ...



Was aber auch logisch ist. So wie die Patchnotes momentan aussehen beraubt man den Hexen ihrer momentanen Stärke: dem Angriff aus dem Hinterhalt und den daraus resultierenden DoTs (Schaden bei magie anwendung, Schaden bei Nahkampfanwendung oder eben Schaden bei Bewegungen). Wenn man seinen Char ein bisschen im Auge behält sieht man halt was da gerade für ein DoT wirkt. Was will die Order als nächstes nerfen lassen? "Mork sagt halt"? Weil ist ja so unfair.
Schnippische Bemerkungen kann man immer machen wenn man selber nicht von einem einschneidenden Nerf betroffen ist. Gerade weisse Löwen und Schwertmeister sind ja diesmal noch mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Und manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das man mit den Nerf-Geschreie eine Klasse systematisch aus dem Spiel mobben will. Allerdings bedenkt die Order nicht das der Nerf auch die Witchhunter betrifft und diese werden auch immer weniger.


----------



## heretik (2. März 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> PvE Ziele? Klar... und dafür Ruf bekommen...



Als was genau würdest du Burgen und BOs am Vormittag bezeichnen?


----------



## Rorgak (2. März 2009)

Also Hexenjäger gibts wie Hexenkriegerinnen wie Sand am Meer! Und nach 1.2 bestimmt auch noch xD


----------



## Micum (3. März 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Also Hexenjäger gibts wie Hexenkriegerinnen wie Sand am Meer! Und nach 1.2 bestimmt auch noch xD



sand am mehr? ö.Ö von t2-t4 hab ich immer weniger hexenjäger gesehen sei es im rvr sowie im szenario....(mein gefühl)


----------



## Thorekantonidas (4. März 2009)

Micum schrieb:


> sand am mehr? ö.Ö von t2-t4 hab ich immer weniger hexenjäger gesehen sei es im rvr sowie im szenario....(mein gefühl)




Auf Hergig wird es langsam wieder besser. In den T4-Szenarien tummeln sich neben mir (Ubiori) mitlerweile noch 4-5 weitere Hexen die regelmäßig teilnehmen. Hexenjäger sehe ich aber wirklich immer weniger(vor allem mit Rang 40).

Ich denke aber auch das es normal ist das die Klassen schrumpfen. Als die gardisten und die Ritter kamen sind viele Klassen eingebrochen und wenn jetzt die Spalta und Slayer kommen wird es ähnlich laufen. Nicht jeder Spieler hat die Zeit und die Muse 5 Chars gleichzeitig auf lvl 40 zu spielen und dann am besten noch minimum RR40 zu haben.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (4. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Auf Hergig wird es langsam wieder besser. In den T4-Szenarien tummeln sich neben mir (Ubiori) mitlerweile noch 4-5 weitere Hexen die regelmäßig teilnehmen. Hexenjäger sehe ich aber wirklich immer weniger(vor allem mit Rang 40).
> 
> Ich denke aber auch das es normal ist das die Klassen schrumpfen. Als die gardisten und die Ritter kamen sind viele Klassen eingebrochen und wenn jetzt die Spalta und Slayer kommen wird es ähnlich laufen. Nicht jeder Spieler hat die Zeit und die Muse 5 Chars gleichzeitig auf lvl 40 zu spielen und dann am besten noch minimum RR40 zu haben.


----------



## Micum (4. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Auf Hergig wird es langsam wieder besser. In den T4-Szenarien tummeln sich neben mir (Ubiori) mitlerweile noch 4-5 weitere Hexen die regelmäßig teilnehmen. Hexenjäger sehe ich aber wirklich immer weniger(vor allem mit Rang 40).
> 
> Ich denke aber auch das es normal ist das die Klassen schrumpfen. Als die gardisten und die Ritter kamen sind viele Klassen eingebrochen und wenn jetzt die Spalta und Slayer kommen wird es ähnlich laufen. Nicht jeder Spieler hat die Zeit und die Muse 5 Chars gleichzeitig auf lvl 40 zu spielen und dann am besten noch minimum RR40 zu haben.



ja oki...sorry hatte mich oben falsch ausgedrückt...meinte, dass ich kaum hexenjäger sehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja aber das pendelt sich auch wieder ein, wenn die klassen zur genüge angepsielt wurden....denke mal das sich das auch so mit spalta und slayer verhalten wird....

bin ja mal gespannt wie sich meine kleine hk heute abend spielen wird *angst*

schön dich hier zu treffen *gg* bist doch ehemals semper gewesen richtig? =)


edit: 

    * Der von Kuss-Effekten ausgelöste Schaden ist nun Körperschaden.
    * Küsse können nicht länger durch geworfene Dolche aktiviert werden.
    * Kuss der Todespein: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden ist nun Geistschaden und wird von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni mehr und kann keinen kritischen Schaden mehr verursachen.
    * Kuss des Todes: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden ist nun Geistschaden und wird von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni mehr und kann keinen kritischen Schaden mehr verursachen.
    * Kuss des Verrats: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden ist nun Geistschaden und wird von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni mehr und kann keinen kritischen Schaden mehr verursachen.
    * Vehemente Klingen: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden wurde leicht erhöht und ist nun Geistschaden, der von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst wird. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni und kann keinen kritischen Schaden verursachen.
    * Entkräftender Schlag: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden wurde leicht erhöht und ist nun Geistschaden, der von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst wird. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni und kann keinen kritischen Schaden verursachen.
    * Heimtückischer Ansturm: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden wurde leicht erhöht und ist nun Geistschaden, der von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst wird. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni und kann keinen kritischen Schaden verursachen.
    * Hexengebräu: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden wurde leicht erhöht und ist nun Geistschaden, der von den Resistenzen des Ziels beeinflusst wird. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni und kann keinen kritischen Schaden verursachen.
    * Meisterhafter Verrat: Der Bonus an Schaden von dieser Fähigkeit wurde verringert.
    * Geschärfte Schneide: Der durch diese Fähigkeit ausgelöste Schaden wurde leicht erhöht und ist nun Körperschaden, der von der Rüstung des Ziels beeinflusst wird. Der Schaden erhält keine Attributsboni und kann keinen kritischen Schaden verursachen.
    * Geschärfte Schneide: Die Rüstungsbeeinträchtigung wurde bei dieser Fähigkeit entfernt. Stattdessen hat die Fähigkeit nun eine Selbst-Verbesserung, die am Gegner Schaden verursacht, wenn dieser eure Angriffe blockt oder pariert.
    * Rüstung durchdringen: Die erweiterte Rüstungsbeeinträchtigung wurde bei dieser Fähigkeit entfernt. Stattdessen hat die Fähigkeit nun eine Selbst-Verbesserung, die euer Kampfgeschick verbessert.
    * Belohnte Opfer: Diese Fähigkeit absorbiert nun mehr Schaden.


----------



## Ciclon (4. März 2009)

also wurden nun im endeffekt alle unsere angriffe schwächer da jeder mit 44% resi rumläuft und wir auch mit einer minimalen anhebung fast die hälfte reduziert bekommen... toll... naja mal ausprobieren obs wirklich os schlimm ist wie ich vermute wenn ich später zeit habe... wenigstens gibts jetzt erstmal nen buntes mount


----------



## Merinea (4. März 2009)

Oha grade Update gezogen nebenbei gelesen.

Ich weiß noch net was ich davon halten soll.

Würde das ganze ja gerne antesten aber leider streikt mein spiel -.-
Da wenn ich es starte es sich einfach mit nem schwarzen bildschirm aufhängt und mich anscheinen Ärgern will.

Naja ich Hoffe das alle datein überrpüfen hilft ansonsten heißt es neu installieren -.-

Sollte jemand schon erfahrungen gemaht haben mit den neuen änderungen meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micum (4. März 2009)

jo würde mich auch interessieren, wie die erfahrungen schon sind.....wenn jemand schon die gelegenheit hatte das ganze anzuspielen als we.

komm leider erst etwas später nach hause deswegen is das doof -.-


----------



## Ciclon (4. März 2009)

ok meine vermutung hat gestimmt man merkt es deutlich das viel schaden durch resis reduziert wird... wo ich vorher 230er hits gemacht hab sinds jetzt 140er hits... schon böse baer naja dafür haben wir den dietrich ! Und im sz fehlt auch extrem viel dmg..  man muss sich eben umstellen jetzt ist man Kos und kann statt 2 heiler eben nurnoch keinen umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und war ist mir gerade das allererstemal! (und ich spiel seit release) komplett abgeraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher mal neustarten und weiterspielen... das neue SZ find ich auf jedenfall mal extrem geil !


----------



## Salute (4. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> LOOOL es ist genauso heute gekommen....
> 
> ich hab einen Lachanfall nach dem anderen....
> Abso mit 2000+ Krit....
> ...




Na ein Glück, das die beiden Spiegelklassen jetzt in ihrem Schaden angeglichen worden sind.

Ironie und so..


----------



## Scorpix00 (4. März 2009)

In dem Server Averland kennen mich bestimmt viele die gerne pvp machen. Bin bekannt als "Sephilim" und habe wirklich sehr gerne pvp gemacht. Heute war ich total geschockt nachdem ich einen heiler nicht down bekommen habe. Dann kommt der Kerl und lacht einen aus....Er war auch in meinem level...Hab mal vorher an einigen mobs trainiert ob die neue skillung was bringt...naja da rüstungsdurchbrechen fehlt macht man 50% Schaden weniger...hatte das Gefühl das auch "Schneiden" genervt wurde und hab nen gm angeschrieben...ich zitiere:
"Die Hexenkriegerin wurde im Patch 1.2 angepasst. Einige Angriffe umgehen daher nicht mehr die Rüstung des Gegners bzw. werden anders berechnet. Die Schwankung von 200 zu 120 Schaden ist daher im normalen Bereich."

heisst vorher habe ich Schaden von ca 200 gemacht und jetzt 120" er betont auch EINIGE ANGRIFFE, hier ging es nicht nur um Rüstung des Gegners..
Es ist traurig aber wahr,, "war" wird immer "wow" ähneln weil er einige Klassen so abschwächen wird, das die anderen Spieler einfach nur glücklich damit sind. DAmit bloss keine Spieler lustlos wirken... Wenn einige Spieler ihre Charaktere nicht spielen können oder unzufrieden sind, wollen sie andere abschwächen..( Wenn ich mich nicht anpassen möchte, sollen die anderen sich doch anpassen)
In diesem Sinne Balance...Was ist Balance,,,eine Klasse rausmobben? Es passiert oft das der Hk binnen 2 bis 3 Sekunden down ist...und wir beschweren uns nicht, weil der dmg in kurzer Zeit einfach nur gut war für die klasse...
Schaut euch jetzt an? Machen 50% weniger Schaden, da wir auch crits bedacht sind und unser Stealth ist nichts mehr Wert..

zum Thema großen Bogen gehen,,,,naja soweit gut aber irgendwie wird man trotzdem vom Geschütz oder was anderem getroffen dann war die Mühe auch fürn katz..

Ich werde jetzt neuen Char anfangen und soweit spielen bis mein Account abgelaufen ist und mich wichtigeren Dingen widmen. Denn das Spiel reisst mich zu sehr mit...

Gruß an die zukünftigen abgeschwächten HK


----------



## Thorekantonidas (5. März 2009)

Scorpix00 schrieb:


> In dem Server Averland kennen mich bestimmt viele die gerne pvp machen. Bin bekannt als "Sephilim" und habe wirklich sehr gerne pvp gemacht. Heute war ich total geschockt nachdem ich einen heiler nicht down bekommen habe. Dann kommt der Kerl und lacht einen aus....Er war auch in meinem level...Hab mal vorher an einigen mobs trainiert ob die neue skillung was bringt...naja da rüstungsdurchbrechen fehlt macht man 50% Schaden weniger...hatte das Gefühl das auch "Schneiden" genervt wurde und hab nen gm angeschrieben...ich zitiere:
> "Die Hexenkriegerin wurde im Patch 1.2 angepasst. Einige Angriffe umgehen daher nicht mehr die Rüstung des Gegners bzw. werden anders berechnet. Die Schwankung von 200 zu 120 Schaden ist daher im normalen Bereich."
> 
> heisst vorher habe ich Schaden von ca 200 gemacht und jetzt 120" er betont auch EINIGE ANGRIFFE, hier ging es nicht nur um Rüstung des Gegners..
> ...




So ähnlich sehe ich es ja auch. Allerdings werde ich die Konsequenzen nicht ganz so drastisch ziehen. Allerdings werde ich mich jetzt auch aktiv am Rumgeflame gegen andere Klassen beschweren. Und als erstes sind die feuerzauberer dran(einfach zuviele CC-Effekte).
Der Stealth von uns Hexen ist wirklich nahezu unsinnig geworden da er

a) eh von jedem Scheiß unterbrochen wird

            und
b) kaum noch relevant für die Spezialattacken aus dem Stealth ist


----------



## Merinea (5. März 2009)

Ja ach du heilige schweinerei was haben die aus meiner hk gemacht o.O

Also für mich is der nerf ja doppelt über ich bin vor 5 tagen erst lvl 40ig geworden und habe wegen den faulen ordis die fast sogut wie garkein open rvr machen auf middenland und wenn dann nur ab 2 uhr morgens noch rr 39.
Und wenns sie tappen dann meist erst wirklich aktiv wie oben desagt gegen 2 uhr und dann meist mit 2-3 kts wo wir mit glück noch 1 1/2 zusammen kriegen.
(man sollte erwähnen das ich dies nich imemr mitmache sondern nur wenn es arbeitstechnisch geht)

Jetz hab ich gestern mich mit dem neuen diedrich ma in ne burg mit 1nem deffer geschlichen.

Was soll ich sagen es war ein heal sigma und trotz stun, auf die knie und sogar den dot schlägen (ja ich war verzweifelt und hab sie genutzt obwohl ich in leiden keinen skillpunkt habe) habe ich für einen wie ich später gelesen habe rr 45 heal sigma 4 minuten gebraucht o.O

Meine opener sind nen witz der lauf opener macht an stoffis teils 40 schaden genau wie die anderen beiden.
Also ma ehrlich bis auf die ersten 2 schrecksekunden für den gegner hat der stealth fast kein sinn mehr für mich.
Und wenn mir dann noch weiße Löwen ohne ein pet nen scheitel ziehen mit 800er dauercrits und mehr das krieg ich ne kriese.
(von feuermagiern fang ich erst garnet wirklich an der 3k crit der mit fast 50% life weggebrutzlet hat reichte mir gestern)

Im szenario sieht meine auf gabe nu wie folgt aus (dank fehlenden equip und niedrigem rufrang):

Orderzerg steht zb in gromtil kreuzung an der brücke es is ein runen priester verreckt ich begebe mich hinter die feindlichen leinen richtung spawn ounkt um ihn abzufangen und das meist nur um zu sehen wie er sich selbst heilen und kinderliederpfeifend es zu brücke schaft wo ich instant von meist 2 feuermagiern in 3 sec weggebrutzelt werde.

Da sag ich ma danke und in anderen szenarien siehts net anders aus bloß das es net imemr feuermagier sind.

In den zerg hüpfe ich von hinten nichma mehr mit 2 hk kollegen an die healer ran weil selbst bei focus 1-2 healer den anderen heilen und wir so schnell von tanks oder ähnlichem weggebraten werden das es sich net ansatzweise lohnt.

Ich frag mich mittlerweile echt ob das war team will das alle hk spieler unter rr 55 das kotzen kriegen und zum spalter wechseln o.O

Also mir Langt es schno ich hab nach dauerfrustration gestern nach 4 studnen endgültig aufgegeben und muss nu schauen was ich mache weil als fiese stoffi killer klasse sehe ich mich nimmer.

Und mittlerweile kriege ich das gefühl das da nicham rr55 oder mehr hilft.

p.s: Ich hab gestern sage und schreibe 5 crits gemacht in 4 stunden die dann sogar für 600-700 schaden getroffen haben!!! Ich critte teils niedriger als tanks und die tragen noch schwere rüstung!!!!


----------



## zadros (5. März 2009)

Unsere Gilden WE sind der Meinung: Der Patch war nicht so schlimm, man macht immernoch genug Schaden, allerdings jetzt auf AE.
Der Schaden wurde nicht zu Tode generft nur die tolle Technick und der Spielstil.

Gruß

PS: Nahkampfheiler tragen schwere Roben und haben mit Pakt fast doppelt so viel Rüstung wie normale Stoffis und heilen fast das doppelte über Zeit gesehen ... darüber hinaus entfernt jeder siggi grp heal auchnoch nen DoT von jedem ... schade dass die imba siggis + doks weiter gepusht werden, normalstarke chars wie die WE generft werden und gimpchars weiter unnütz bleiben wie der zelot ... nichtmal mehr als rezzbot zu gebrauchen, da nun doks auch 3sek rezz ham -.-


----------



## -PuRity- (5. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> PS: Nahkampfheiler tragen schwere Roben und haben mit Pakt fast doppelt so viel Rüstung wie normale Stoffis und heilen fast das doppelte über Zeit gesehen ... darüber hinaus entfernt jeder siggi grp heal auchnoch nen DoT von jedem ... schade dass die imba siggis + doks weiter gepusht werden, normalstarke chars wie die WE generft werden und gimpchars weiter unnütz bleiben wie der zelot ... nichtmal mehr als rezzbot zu gebrauchen, da nun doks auch 3sek rezz ham -.-



/sign

... das einzige was mich noch am Zeloten hält ist die Überzeugung... momentan einfach die letzte Wahl bei den Destro-Heilerklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde auch das die HK ziemlich generft wurden.

Mit dem Patch hab ich ganz schön ins Klo gegriffen als Zelot und HK Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## åenyila (5. März 2009)

Amüsant hier zu lesen, am lustigsten jene welche schon geflennt haben ohne auch nur mit neuem Patch gespielt zu haben.
Und diese superbösen Bw's immer, einfach mal einen zocken würd ich vorschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer vorher nix konnte merkts jetzt halt so richtig, wohl auch durchaus Sinn des Nerfs, wurden schon etwas viele in letzter Zeit, die starken gabs von Anfang an und die wirds auch weiter hin geben.

Passt schon so.


----------



## Salute (5. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Wer vorher nix konnte merkts jetzt halt so richtig, wohl auch durchaus Sinn des Nerfs, wurden schon etwas viele in letzter Zeit, die starken gabs von Anfang an und die wirds auch weiter hin geben.
> 
> Passt schon so.



Auf der anderen Seite wurde der HJ aber aufgewertet, wo ist da dann bitte der Sinn. Ists aber wahrscheinlich gewollt, dass alle HK "noobs" jetzt auf HJ rerollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chabnang (5. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Amüsant hier zu lesen, am lustigsten jene welche schon geflennt haben ohne auch nur mit neuem Patch gespielt zu haben.
> Und diese superbösen Bw's immer, einfach mal einen zocken würd ich vorschlagen
> 
> 
> ...



Und das kannst du sagen....weil du selber eine HK spielst und immer noch roxxorst? 
Einen BW spielst und immer umgebracht wirst weshalb er natürlich in keinster weise op ist?

Oder welchen Grund hast du für diesen sinnlos post?

Mfg


----------



## Sheyla01 (6. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Amüsant hier zu lesen, am lustigsten jene welche schon geflennt haben ohne auch nur mit neuem Patch gespielt zu haben.
> Und diese superbösen Bw's immer, einfach mal einen zocken würd ich vorschlagen
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich so einen Mist lese wird mir echt übel! 

Manche meinen scheinbar das etliche Hexen nix können ausser eine Taste zu drücken und damit fallen dann die Gegner.

Ohne die Klasse gespielt zu haben, sollte man einfach mal die Fr....se halten! Ich habe nun 2 40er Chars, einen Auserkorenen und die Hexe.

Ich tüffele noch rum an der hexe, vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Ausweg. Aber solche Typen wie dich, die andere abstempelm mit "wer vorher nix konnte" die hab ich gefressen, geh einfach spielen, lern deine eigene Klasse und laber nicht rum über Dinge, von denen du eh keine Ahnung hast!


----------



## Sheyla01 (6. März 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite wurde der HJ aber aufgewertet, wo ist da dann bitte der Sinn. Ists aber wahrscheinlich gewollt, dass alle HK "noobs" jetzt auf HJ rerollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich dann was verpasst haben.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber zeig mir doch bitte mal die Aufwertung im Gegensatz zu der Abwertung der Hexe.

Danke!


----------



## Merinea (6. März 2009)

Sheyla01 schrieb:


> Ich tüffele noch rum an der hexe, vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Ausweg. Aber solche Typen wie dich, die andere abstempelm mit "wer vorher nix konnte" die hab ich gefressen, geh einfach spielen, lern deine eigene Klasse und laber nicht rum über Dinge, von denen du eh keine Ahnung hast!



Ich hab heute von middenland nach averland gewechselt da mein server heute verdammt leer war -.-

Und nach den anfänglichen problemen mit meiner gemetzel/verrat skillung hab ich rumgetüftelt und 25g später hab ich bis jetz ne recht gute skillung für mich gefunden.

Jedoch muss ich sagen ist die umstellung noch etwas haderlich da die tastatur belegung zwar die gleiche is doch die fähigkeuten nu etwas anders liegen.

Nach dem umskillen hab ich nun auch mehr fahigkeiten mitgenommen.

Bis jetzt is das spielen (natürlich rein empfindungstechnisch) doch ziemlich umständlich geworden.

Als tip einige angriffe profitieren nun nichtmehr von attributen.

Ich hab nu mehr auf die einfluss items zurück gegriffen um meine crit chance rapide zu erhöhen dadurch habe ich zwar ca 40 stärke eingebüßt aber bis jetz rechnet es sich mti der skillung.
In die sockel bin ich mir noch net so sicher experimentiere mit resi sockeln rum, wobei ich eventuel in betracht ziehe eine mischung aus life resi sockeln zu machen.

Bis jetzt haben sich die resis bemerkbar gemacht grade die körper resi steine. (klar es ist vieleicht net viel was weniger an dmg ankommt im ersten moment aber im gegensatz zu den verlorenen schaden gehts bis jetz)

Ich bin ehrlich und sage für die gemetzel anhänger is der nerf nen nerf der auch ordentlich sitzt.
Das nu einige sachen doch stark durch körper resi etc geschwächt werden ok da müssen sie nochma ans zeichenbret ran was die höhe betrift aber ok das fällt unter feintuning.

Was mir jedoch imermnoch ins auge springt is das die löwen doch irgendwie mehr dmg machen selbst ohne pet.

Auf averland hat mich zumindest noch kein BW so böse erwischt wie auf middenland.

Ich kann zum abschluss nur sagen experimentiert herum wie ich auch wenns anfangs teuer is, es könnte sich lohnen.

Und zum thema wenn wer ne hk noch net gezockt hat sollte er lieber die fr... halten kann ich nur sagen.

Es sieht meist böse aus wenn ne hk jemanden meist schnell killt und es mühelos erscheint.
Doch sollten jedoch auch nur 1-2 wichtige fähigkeiten in die hose gehen die meist ja 10-20 sec cd haben wendet sich das blatt ziemlich schnell.
Und auch wir als hk´s fallen meist recht schnell um.


----------



## Sheyla01 (6. März 2009)

Merinea schrieb:


> Und zum thema wenn wer ne hk noch net gezockt hat sollte er lieber die fr... halten kann ich nur sagen.




Das unterschreibe ich dann !


----------



## Sheyla01 (6. März 2009)

um es ganz klar zu sagen, seit dem Patch ist die hexe kein DD mehr! Das is fakt! Spielt eine Hexe auf lvl 40, dann könnt Ihr Urteilen. Sicher mach ich noch gut schaden auf Zeit, aber mal eben den Heiler killen is vorbei. Der lacht mich aus und tanzt dabei noch. Zwerge gehen grade noch, der Rest ist nicht schaffbar. Und lol die Küsse sind nun Körper Resistent, ich kann euch gerne Bilder posten, wo steht ihr habt 0 schaden gemacht 590 damage wurden absorbiert. Wie gesagt ich teste noch was weiter, aber ich denke eher ans einmotten.

Um es nochmal allen klar zu machen, als Hexe muss ich innerhalb ein paar Sekunden töten, alles über 10 Sekunden tötet mich, wenn ich nicht mehr wegkomme.
UNd das ist nicht mehr gegeben, ich kann höchstens noch im Assist neben den Tanks mit was umhaun,  damit ist die eigentliche Fähigkeit der Hexe wirklich genervt worden. 

Ich wurde heute sogar beim Kampf ausgelacht vom Gegner, das ist mir seit der Beta nicht passiert.  Ich werde diesen Char einmotten und hoffe andere auch, damit Mythic vielleicht erkennt, was das für ein Müll ist.

Es gibt natürlich immer welche, die diesen Nerf für sich ganz toll finden. Keine kills mehr im Stealth, als Nuker nur noch ballern, Stealther werden ja sogar nun vom Furz eines Maschinisten enttarnt!


Nacht zusammen


----------



## wotan1999 (6. März 2009)

Sheyla01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute sogar beim Kampf ausgelacht vom Gegner, das ist mir seit der Beta nicht passiert.  Ich werde diesen Char einmotten und hoffe andere auch, damit Mythic vielleicht erkennt, was das für ein Müll ist.



Gestern hat mich ein 35er Sigmar ausgelacht, den ich nach 1 min immer noch nicht down hatte. Nach der besagten Zeit kamen dann weitere Ordis dazu und haben mich mal instant in den Dreck gehauen. Dabei habe ich RR 49 und bin gut equipt.

Naja, werde nachher auch noch weiter testen.


----------



## MHGCFR (6. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach wurden mit diesem Patch vor allem die Nahkämpfer merklich geschwächt, insbesondere die Hexe. Die Heiler wurde gebufft (höhere Gruppenheilungen, Schilde um fast 30% besser), die Fernkämpfer auch (Ressistenz-Cap). Vielleicht gleicht sich der erhöhte Schaden der Fernkämpfer durch die erhöhte Heilung wieder aus, aber als Verlierer gehen dann die Nahkämpfer vom Platz, die es bisher sowieso schon äußerst schwer hatten.


----------



## Salute (6. März 2009)

Sheyla01 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann was verpasst haben.
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber zeig mir doch bitte mal die Aufwertung im Gegensatz zu der Abwertung der Hexe.
> 
> Danke!



Reaktionen auf einen Nerv sehen ganz anders aus:



Wunde schrieb:


> LOOOL es ist genauso heute gekommen....
> 
> ich hab einen Lachanfall nach dem anderen....
> Abso mit 2000+ Krit....
> ...


----------



## Scorpix00 (6. März 2009)

Ja das habe ich auch im Hexenjägerforum gelesen,,,ist unglaublich was die von Mythic mal machen.....
Das zum Thema balance...


Zum Thema einmotten.. es bringt nicht viel wenn es nur einige machen...es würde was bringen wenn es die meisten machen....hoffe dies geschieht auch so..


----------



## Wunde (6. März 2009)

Hmm, man wird sich auch ein bisschen freuen dürfen, wenn man mal ein bisschen mehr Schaden macht und nicht wie McGyver die ganze Zeit rumtricksen muß, damit dein Opfer downgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, vielleicht sollte ich auch dazu sagen, daß die ganze Kritgeschichte von Mythic noch nicht beim Hexenjäger geändert wurde bzw erst mit folge Patchen überarbeitet wird (hoffentlich). Einige Gegenstände sind noch auf Fernkampfkrit ausgelegt, wobei nun Nahkampfkrit zum Tragen kommt....das bedeutet...der Schaden ist zwar nun höher, aber haben noch etwas mit Kriteinbußen zu kämpfen.

Jedoch stimmt das, der Schaden ist so enorm gestiegen....jedoch gegen Tanks ist der Schaden recht schlecht, weil du Krittest die recht selten....somit finde ich die Sache in der Tat beim Hexenjäger nun etwas ausgeglichener...denn du hast nun wirklich schlechte(re) Karten gegen einen Tank (Konterklasse, also finde das gut)...und Stoffies gehn halt in die Knie. Naja, Früher wars noch eher ne Herausforderung....da wußte man nicht wirklich ob man einen Kampf überlebt bzw ob das Opfer auch wirklich den Kampf überlebt.

Aber, ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt den Hexenjäger als Maß aller Dinge nehmen, denn was ich mitbekommen habe wurden andere Klassen auch enorm geboostet. Und mal ganz davon abgesehen, eine Schurkenklasse, die mit Dot arbeiten soll (Mythics vorgaben) ist so schon etwas benachteiligt, da man den Schaden meist wegheilen konnte im Gegensatz zum Burst der Hexe. Deshalb würde ich jetzt wie gesagt nicht unbedingt den Hexenjäger gleich hernehmen als Hexe oder andere Klasse und gleich wieder "Nerf" schreien. Der Hexenjäger hat auf alle Fälle einen Boost gebraucht, ob dieser nun so stark ausfallen musste sei mal dahingestellt. Aber laut Mythics Berechnungen und Simulationen macht nun der Hexenjäger roh den gleichen Schaden wie die Hexe. Wenigstens hat das irgendwo mal gestanden als jemand einen Offiziellen zitiert hat (vielleicht find ich noch irgendwo den Artikel, dann poste ich das).

------
edit:
Ich möchte damit wirklich nur sagen, daß die Hexen nicht oder nur wenig genervt wurden. Ich finde die Hexen sind noch genauso stark wie früher, nur die Spielweise muß sich ändern. Betrachtet das mal von der Seite der Hexenjäger...die Benachteiligung war teilweise so drastisch, daß viele aufgehört haben und die wenigen die weiter gespielt haben, da ihnen die Klasse wirklich Spaß macht sich überlegt haben, wie man trotz dem lahmen dotdamage seinen Gegner erledigen kann. Hexen im Gegensatz waren zur damaligen Zeit fern von Gut und Böse, natürlich braucht man Skill und das bestreite ich nicht, aber es war wesentlich einfacher seinen Job zu erledigen. Nun wurde von Mythic nur ein Ausgleich herbeigeführt...Hexenjäger angehoben und es Hexen ein wenig schwieriger gemacht. Natürlich fühlen sich nun die Hexenjäger teilweise unterfordert, da das Leben vorher teilweise wirklich mühsam und anstrengend war und ihr euch vielleicht überfordert, da das Leben etwas (zu) leicht war. Aber lasst euch das gesagt sein....seht es als Herausforderung und habt Spaß an dieser. Diejenigen die jetzt aufgeben einmotten oder sich Sand in den Kopf stecken waren dann meist eh nur Spieler, die nur eine Überroxxorklasse spielen wollten und nun bei einer kleinen Hürde auch schon anfangen zu weinen und nicht mehr weiter wissen. Nichts für ungut, aber so sehe ich das, denn "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten".


----------



## Ciclon (6. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> ------
> edit:
> Ich möchte damit wirklich nur sagen, daß die Hexen nicht oder nur wenig genervt wurden. Ich finde die Hexen sind noch genauso stark wie früher, nur die Spielweise muß sich ändern. Betrachtet das mal von der Seite der Hexenjäger...die Benachteiligung war teilweise so drastisch, daß viele aufgehört haben und die wenigen die weiter gespielt haben, da ihnen die Klasse wirklich Spaß macht sich überlegt haben, wie man trotz dem lahmen dotdamage seinen Gegner erledigen kann. Hexen im Gegensatz waren zur damaligen Zeit fern von Gut und Böse, natürlich braucht man Skill und das bestreite ich nicht, aber es war wesentlich einfacher seinen Job zu erledigen. Nun wurde von Mythic nur ein Ausgleich herbeigeführt...Hexenjäger angehoben und es Hexen ein wenig schwieriger gemacht. Natürlich fühlen sich nun die Hexenjäger teilweise unterfordert, da das Leben vorher teilweise wirklich mühsam und anstrengend war und ihr euch vielleicht überfordert, da das Leben etwas (zu) leicht war. Aber lasst euch das gesagt sein....seht es als Herausforderung und habt Spaß an dieser. Diejenigen die jetzt aufgeben einmotten oder sich Sand in den Kopf stecken waren dann meist eh nur Spieler, die nur eine Überroxxorklasse spielen wollten und nun bei einer kleinen Hürde auch schon anfangen zu weinen und nicht mehr weiter wissen. Nichts für ungut, aber so sehe ich das, denn "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten".




Ich lach mal ganz laut... Auf Averland hab ich genügend hexenjäger gesehen also wenige waren das nicht gerade die ich im verlauf meiner WAR Karriere umgehaun habe oder von umgehaun wurde. Ihr wart nie zu schwach denn ihr wart nicht dazu gezwungen den gegner nachzulaufen wenn er wegrennt ihr habt ne schöne pistol mit nettem finisher mit der ihr auch fliehende gegner locker hinraffen könnt. Ihr wurdet geboostet, gut vonmiraus aber nicht so ins unermessliche das ihr mit 80% hp aus nem kampf gegen gleichlvlige hexe rausgeht. Man hat uns schlciht und einfach totgenervt das merkt man deutlich  wenn man sieht wie fähoigkeiten die vorher mit 700 gecritet haben nurnoch mit 400 criten kann man nur den kopf schütteln. Aber das die hexenjäger das ganze als gerecht ansehen ist mir klar es ist alles gerecht was zum eigenen vorteil ausfällt ne? Ichg verstehe nicht wie manche leuite so gehässig sein können und so viele beschwerdemails schicken das die Hexe genervt wurde! Würde eher sagen sore loser... 

PS: Ich bin keine der hexen die mit aoe schneiden rumrennt und nur den einen knopf drückt sondern habe schon immer mit dots stellungen und allen tricks gespielt. Also komm mir nicht mit man muss die spielweise ändern. Das einzige was man an der spielweise ändern könnte wäre sich nach hinten stellen und messerchen werfen wir haben keine alternativen mehr! Dazu kommt das die Taktik aus den Schatten die wir haben nicht funktioniert (zumindest ist das bei mir heute nicht 1 mal geprocct)

lacht euch ruhig weiter ins fäustchen irgendwann kommt der gegennerf auch ohne 100000 Spammails...


PPS: Ja ich bin genervt und angepisst im moment ich bitte einfach mal das ganze nicht als flame anzusehen sondern es als kritik zu sehen...

Edit: Und seit dem nerf ist ein deutlicher rückgang bei den hexen zu verzeichnen bin oft die einzige hexe in der WB oder im szenario und man findet nurnoch vereinzelt welche also steh ich wohl nicht ganz alleine da.... Achso und das ganze war nicht gegen dich gerichtet wunde dein ost war nur der aufhänger ^^


----------



## Wunde (6. März 2009)

jo, deine Aufregung ist schon verständlich...das ganze sollte auch nicht als "ich lach mir ins Fäustchen" oder "ich bin gehässig" angesehen werden. Was ich damit sagen wollte war, daß wir schon unsere Zeit hatten wo wir wirklich auf dem Zahnfleisch gegangen sind und nur wenige was aus der Lage gemacht haben. Mag sein daß du viele Hexenjäger gesehen hast. Ich kann soviel sagen, meist war ich in zwei KT's der einzige. Viele haben den Hexenjäger mit mir begonnen, und dann mit 40 gesagt, sie hören auf, sie bekommen einfach nix down.

Sicher, die Hexenjäger waren/sind stark aber wenn wir ehrlich sind....das Wasser reichen an eine Hexe konnten wirklich nur die wenigstens. (Ich bestimmt nicht, denn habe immer wieder gesehen, daß eine Hexe nen Stoffi angreift...2 sek später ist der Stoffie down. Und du als Hexenjäger stehst an deinem Opfer, es sind schon 7 sek vergangen, du wurdest schon 3 mal niedergeschlagen, der dot tickt aber irgendwie bleibt seine Lebensanzeige auf 20% und du hoffst nur noch, daß du nen Abso durchbekommst, bevor du ins Gras beißt. Das war die Realität eines Hexenjägers) Und ich persönlich empfinde den Boost auch als zu stark, vielleicht auch nur, weil ich eben aus der Zeit kam, wo man sich regelrecht durchbeißen musste und man eher ein wenig belächelt wurde, weil man Hexenjäger war und nicht eine Damageklasse wie SW, WL oder BW gespielt hat. Mir wurde sogar mal gesagt, daß Hexenjäger eher nicht in Inis mitgenommen werden, weil machen ja kein Damage.


----------



## Chabnang (6. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> jo, deine Aufregung ist schon verständlich...das ganze sollte auch nicht als "ich lach mir ins Fäustchen" oder "ich bin gehässig" angesehen werden. Was ich damit sagen wollte war, daß wir schon unsere Zeit hatten wo wir wirklich auf dem Zahnfleisch gegangen sind und nur wenige was aus der Lage gemacht haben. Mag sein daß du viele Hexenjäger gesehen hast. Ich kann soviel sagen, meist war ich in zwei KT's der einzige. Viele haben den Hexenjäger mit mir begonnen, und dann mit 40 gesagt, sie hören auf, sie bekommen einfach nix down.
> 
> Sicher, die Hexenjäger waren/sind stark aber wenn wir ehrlich sind....das Wasser reichen an eine Hexe konnten wirklich nur die wenigstens. (Ich bestimmt nicht, denn habe immer wieder gesehen, daß eine Hexe nen Stoffi angreift...2 sek später ist der Stoffie down. Und du als Hexenjäger stehst an deinem Opfer, es sind schon 7 sek vergangen, du wurdest schon 3 mal niedergeschlagen, der dot tickt aber irgendwie bleibt seine Lebensanzeige auf 20% und du hoffst nur noch, daß du nen Abso durchbekommst, bevor du ins Gras beißt. Das war die Realität eines Hexenjägers) Und ich persönlich empfinde den Boost auch als zu stark, vielleicht auch nur, weil ich eben aus der Zeit kam, wo man sich regelrecht durchbeißen musste und man eher ein wenig belächelt wurde, weil man Hexenjäger war und nicht eine Damageklasse wie SW, WL oder BW gespielt hat. Mir wurde sogar mal gesagt, daß Hexenjäger eher nicht in Inis mitgenommen werden, weil machen ja kein Damage.



Also ich muss sagen auf Erengrad sind mir schon verdammt viele Hexenjäger über den weg gelaufen, auch vor dem patch und als wirklich schwach oder ungefährlich habe ich die niemals betrachtet. 
Evtl. ist das auch stark Equip abhängig, aber dieses olo gefühl der heiler is nach 2 sekunden tot hatte ich ganz selten.....man hat da immer so schöne sachen gelesen von 2k bis 3k crits als hexe, aber jedenfalls mit meinem (durchschnittlich gutem equip) war das weit ausserhalb des möglichen.
Und naja, das messerwerfen dient jetzt ja wirklich nur noch als snare....mit nem kissproc konnte man damit nen fliehenden gegner evtl. noch finishen, aber jetzt mit 30 schaden........
Im gegenzug dazu hat jetzt der WH range attacks die nicht von einem range attribut sondern einem melee attribut profitieren....sorry, aber auch wenn man vorher gezwungen war die attribute zu verteilen und das nich unbedingt optimal war, hatte man trotzdem range attacks......und jetzt hat man beides und muss nur noch ein attribut skillen, und das is doch a bisserl arg schwachsinnig.
Erinnert mich an den prototypen der eierlegenden wollmilchsau......

Mfg


----------



## Wunde (6. März 2009)

Ganz deiner Meinung, es ist wirklich komplett hirnverbrannt Rangedamage über Stärke zu regeln....ich muß nicht wirklich ein Muskelprotz sein, um den Trigger einer Pistole zu drücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das was du vielleicht nicht hattest, weil du dich damit nie rumschlagen musstest, waren die Folgen einer solchen Verteilung. Wir haben rund 7 Finischer. Darunter haben früher 3 mit Stärke und 4 mit Ball skaliert. Es war unmöglich sich auf irgendwas zu spezialisieren bzw alles einigermaßen optimal zu nutzen wenn man nicht die stats (Str Bal, Kritnah Krit fern) gesplittet hat und dabei übelste Damageeinbußen getätigt hat auf der einen wie auf der anderen Seite. Insofern ist es zwar unlogisch, aber eine enorme Erleichterung beim Skillen und Optimieren des Hexenjägers.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jo, es ist alles eine Frage des Equipments, zwar nicht so extrem wie in anderen Spielen, aber nicht zu vernachlässigen. Sprich 3k damagekrits waren für ne Hexe, bzw sind vermutlich teilweise immernoch drin. Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chabnang (6. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung, es ist wirklich komplett hirnverbrannt Rangedamage über Stärke zu regeln....ich muß nicht wirklich ein Muskelprotz sein, um den Trigger einer Pistole zu drücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, das ist natürlich nachvollziehbar dass die Verteilung ziemlich derbe genervt haben muss. Trotzdem war es halt auch ein nicht zu verachtender vorteil jemanden auf range finishen zu können.
Als Hexe hab ich mir sowas sehr oft gewünscht.......nicht zuletzt deshalb weil, moment, welche ordnungsklasse hat keinen guten knockback?
Ahjo, der witchhunter hat keinen und ich glaube der WL auch nicht. Gibts sonst noch eine ohne kb?

BW kann es, Archmage, Runi, SW, sämtliche tanks, machinist, Sigmarpriester........man fliegt als Hexe schon verdammt oft durch die gegend, teilweise gekoppelt mit einem snare......und dann braucht man wieder ein paar sekunden um ranzukommen.

Und nu haben die WH halt immer noch ihren Vorteil (finisher auf range) ohne den nachteil. HK dagegen hat so ziemlich die arschkarte gezogen.

Mfg


----------



## Salute (6. März 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> keinen guten knockback?
> Ahjo, der *witchhunter hat keinen* und ich glaube der WL auch nicht. Gibts sonst noch eine ohne kb?
> 
> 
> ...



Der HJ hat sowas ähnliches in dem er sich von seinem Target wegstößt, glaub die HK hat sowas auch mit dem Unterschied das die niemanden danach finischen kann.

Edit: hier http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8094


----------



## Chabnang (6. März 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Der HJ hat sowas ähnliches in dem er sich von seinem Target wegstößt, glaub die HK hat sowas auch mit dem Unterschied das die niemanden danach finischen kann.
> 
> Edit: hier http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8094



Jo, den haben beide. Der war auch mal ganz nützlich (wenn alles gepasst hat) und kein kieselstein hinter einem liegt....dann wirds ein kurzer flug *g*
Wobei dieses problem natürlich auch bei knockbacks existiert....sobald das gelände ansteigt.....naja.

Allerdings ist der skill nicht so nützlich wie man denkt.....der stun funktioniert weder nach einem disarm, knockdown, oder silence wegen der immunity. An sich wär das nicht schlimm weil die zeit immer noch gereicht hat in stealth zu gehen während dem flug um sich dann gepflegt zu verpissen oder nochmal aus dem hinterhalt anzugreifen...aber stealth is inzwischen.....öhm......nunja, extremst bescheiden. Und wenn man sich verpissen muss, dann hat man für gewöhnlich auch nen dot am ticken...tjoa, aus die maus.
Gilt natürlich für beide klassen. 

Aber der punkt bleibt bestehen: Hexe + Range = schlechtes karma

Mfg


----------



## Merinea (6. März 2009)

Mhh ok also das hin und her wegen hk nerf und hj boost ok is ne sache wo man nocham ran muss.
(wie gesagt fällt unter feintuning)

Aber mal ne andere sache wieviel parrier chance haben manche Hexenjäger den???
War ebdn total am ende und meine kinnlade hin bis zum boden als ich eben mit ner anderen hk und nem schwarzork unterwegs war und wir alle 3 von 1 hexenjägerin gekillt wurden inerhalb der ersten 30 sec waren wir beiden hk´s tot 40 sec später folgte und der bo mit invasor eroberer mix zum kriegslager.

Als ich ihn meinen combat log schaute sah ich das ich genau 2 angriffe durchbekommen habe und der resst alles parriert, die andere hk schaute undmeinte hey ich hab 5 angriffe durchbekommen leider alle nur rund 200 dmg gemacht und zum kröneneden abschluss hatte der bo die hacke dick der mit seinem 2händer 3 schlage mit insgesamt 2k dmg anbringen könnte (der bo war tierich angepisst).

Ich weiß das es ne moral fähigkeit gibt die einen 7 sec entweder ausweichen oder parriern lässt aber über die gesamte kampfdauer o.O

Von daher frage ich hier nach wieviel parry man für so eine aktion braucht und obs eventuel noch takticken gibt die net im skillplaner der hj sind die parry stark boosten.
(hk hat eine in gemetzel die 10% gibt)

Deswegen bitte net als nrf schrei verstehen würde da gerne nur ne info haben eventuel von dir Wunde da du mir doch recht net rüberkommst und net das flamen anfängst.

MFG

Merinea


----------



## Chabnang (6. März 2009)

Also an skills gibt es diese unerfreulichen sachen (hoffe ich hab nix übersehen):
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8109 + http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8122 + http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=528 +den moralskill.

Wobei die Hexe abgesehn von dem angriff, der extra geskillt werden muss das auch alles hat. Nur wenn man als nahkämpfern auf so jemanden trifft kann das schon übel sein.

Mfg

Edit sagt: das sind also exakt 12 sekunden in denen man zu 100% die chance hat sich selbst zu töten + eine vermutlich hohe parierchance und last but not least den schaden den er mit seinen skills rausbrettert.


----------



## Merinea (6. März 2009)

Naja ich hab mir überlegt was ich jetz mache und da ich eh ab 1.4 für 12 jahre zum bund gehe und dort meine ausbildung zum sani mache, werde ich wohl mein abbo stonieren bei war da mir anfangs eh die zeit fehlen wird.

Vieleicht werd ich es je nach dem wie es ausschaut mal reaktivieren für nen monat so zwischendrin oder wenn ich urlaub habe.

Was mir derzeit einfach teils auch ingame noch fehlt is equip leider bekamm ich heute weniger freundliche ansagen als ich nach gruppen für enklave oder fgh suchte.

Auch das ist etwas was mich doch recht traurig stimmt das man teils per wisper oder auch öffentlich zur sau gemacht wird weil man erst 2 monate spielt und ja keiner noobs mitnehmen will.
(restliche beleidigungen spar ich mir aufzuführen, obwohl noob ja net schlimm is aber es kamm doch ganzschön harter tobak rüber)

Tja was soll ich sagen meine hk macht mir schon noch spaß auch wenns derzeit schwer is aber ohne aussichten auf equip verbesserung fehlen mir einfach so a bissle die möglichkeiten was ich sonst noch machen kann außer wie heute 7 stunden lang mich in allen möglichen gebieten mit ordis zu prügeln (besser gesagt zu zergen) und das für 2 burgen und 2 schlachtfeldziele die es gab.
(nich das ich was gegen open rvr habe aber nach 2-3 stunden zeren an einem ort und 100 mal den selben ordi killen gibt es net wirklich ruf).

Ich betone nochma das ich mich nu aus dem spiel zurück ziehe aht recht wenig mit dem hk nerf zu tun sondern mehr damit das die freundlichkeit auf dem server teils net so überragend ist und ich einfach net vorwärts komme was equip angeht.

Sollte es jedoch averland spieler geben die erbarmen haben und ne kleine hk mitnehmen möchten damit sie ma an equip kommt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch nen schönen abend und noch viel erfolg bei dem was ihr vorhabt.

p.s:Enklave war ich schonmal drinne nur fgh hab ich noch net gesehen und enklave is nix für mich gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabasco567 (7. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Mir wurde sogar mal gesagt, daß Hexenjäger eher nicht in Inis mitgenommen werden, weil machen ja kein Damage.



wunde, hör mal auf mit deinem beknackten clint-eastwood-gesabbel und sieh ein, dass du ein hexenjäger ohne talent bist.

um drastischer zu werden: du bist ein noob von einem self-made-man.


geh kacken und stirb!


----------



## Scarabesk (7. März 2009)

wayne?

such dir ne gilde und höhr auf zu heulen


----------



## Athonius (7. März 2009)

der nerf ist nur gekommen weil die meisten leute keine lust haben das da was anschleicht und mann ohne chance stirbt sowas hatt in daoc schon genervt geht halt nicht das mann alles in 5 sek tötet.klar sind heiler die hauptziele aber warum sollte die dan 0 chancen haben?genauso wie hier einer meinte er hatt nen kampf gegen ne sigi und ist gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas soll auch mal vorkommen das mann mal nicht gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub den hexenkriegerinen ging es vor 1.2 viel zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabasco567 (7. März 2009)

Athonius schrieb:


> der nerf ist nur gekommen weil die meisten leute keine lust haben das da was anschleicht und mann ohne chance stirbt sowas hatt in daoc schon genervt geht halt nicht das mann alles in 5 sek tötet.klar sind heiler die hauptziele aber warum sollte die dan 0 chancen haben?genauso wie hier einer meinte er hatt nen kampf gegen ne sigi und ist gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*taschentuch rüberschieb und lieb in den arm nehm* ja, die welt ist böse, kleiner wutz!


----------



## Alwina (7. März 2009)

Athonius schrieb:


> der nerf ist nur gekommen weil die meisten leute keine lust haben das da was anschleicht und mann ohne chance stirbt sowas hatt in daoc schon genervt geht halt nicht das mann alles in 5 sek tötet.klar sind heiler die hauptziele aber warum sollte die dan 0 chancen haben?genauso wie hier einer meinte er hatt nen kampf gegen ne sigi und ist gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solid first Post .
Nicht schlecht .
Immerhin weisst du wie man Smilies benutzt .


----------



## Athonius (7. März 2009)

taschentusch kannst dir wo hinstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist des doch wurscht ich spiel keine hk soln l se doch noch mehr nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpix00 (7. März 2009)

ok für solch einen kommentar gibts auch von mir nen taschentüchlein


----------



## Merinea (7. März 2009)

Man soll ja eigentlich nicht gegeneinander wettern aber da ich eh nimmer lange spiele vorerst^^

Hoffentlich erwischts deine klassen richtig böse!!!


----------



## Chabnang (7. März 2009)

Merinea schrieb:


> Man soll ja eigentlich nicht gegeneinander wettern aber da ich eh nimmer lange spiele vorerst^^
> 
> Hoffentlich erwischts deine klassen richtig böse!!!



BWs müssen doch niemals nich generft werden.....

Mfg


----------



## Wunde (7. März 2009)

Merinea schrieb:


> Mhh ok also das hin und her wegen hk nerf und hj boost ok is ne sache wo man nocham ran muss.
> (wie gesagt fällt unter feintuning)
> 
> Aber mal ne andere sache wieviel parrier chance haben manche Hexenjäger den???
> ...



Joa,

also mit der Parriertaktik komm ich auf rund 30%....wenn ich noch die Taktik reinhaue, wo der Gegner Schaden bekommt wenn man den Gegner parriert hat, dann haut sich der Nahkämpfer mit RB und der Moralfähigkeit selbst zu Brei. Aber daß 3 Nahkämpfer einen Hexenjäger nicht downbekommen ist schon richtig heftig....schon allein, da ihr 2 mal stuns (2 HKs) + 3 knockdowns (2 HKs + BO) + 1 knockback (BO) haben solltet...sprich, ein stun hätte genügt, und das wärs gewesen....bzw, bei 2 hks und einem BO seid ihr nicht auf die Idee gekommen ihn zu umkreisen so daß welche ihn von hinten angreifen konnten wo er nicht parrieren kann...bzw ihm einfach den RB (weil ist ein Seegen) zu entfernen??? Naja, nächstes mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> um drastischer zu werden: du bist ein noob von einem self-made-man.
> 
> 
> geh kacken und stirb!



Und tabasco, nimms leicht, ist doch nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wenn du mir deinen Ingamenamen sagst, dann verspreche ich dir sogar beim nächsten Mal deinen Tod solange hinauszuzögern, daß wir beide auch noch etwas von deinem Todeskampf haben.

W.


----------



## åenyila (8. März 2009)

Sheyla01 schrieb:


> wenn ich so einen Mist lese wird mir echt übel!
> 
> Manche meinen scheinbar das etliche Hexen nix können ausser eine Taste zu drücken und damit fallen dann die Gegner.
> 
> ...




Mit dem Mist wobei dir übel wird kannst du eigentlich nur das geheule meinen "wäähhh ich motte meinen Acc ein, tut ihr anderen Hexen das bitte auch damit Myth aufwacht".
Allerdings wird mir da nicht übel sondern ich tu mir schwer mich vor lauter lachen am Stuhl zu halten, gleichermassen ergehts mir wenn du meinst man solle die Fresse halten wenn man die Klasse nicht zockt, wie oft lest man in dem Thread Bw hin Bw her, na wer von den Roxxor Hexen spielt nen Bw auf lvl 40? In diesem Zusammenhang lest man auch gerne von den 2 Tasten, tjo jetzt überascht oder wie?

Als Bw generfed wurde und man versucht hat zu Diskutieren, das Bugfixes völlig ausreichend gewesen wären z.b. bekam man nur l2p und sonstigen Scheissdreck zu hören, ich habs damals schon gesagt, wartet mal ab ihr Komiker, was manche Klassen da abgehen das wird nicht lange so bleiben.

Wenn ich jetzt die trotzigen kleinen Posts ohne irgendwelchem Sinn oder Aussage hier lese ist ganz klar welcher Teil der Hexen sich hier meldet, jene die Hk rerollt haben weil sie ja so absolut rocken, jetzt wurden sie ein klein wenig beschnitten, daher gibts geschrei, Kiddies lernt daraus, im Leben wird euch öfters noch was weg genommen werden. Und wisst ihr was, ich freu mich für euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allzuviel findet sich letztendes auch nicht in den Foren, jene die vorher schon geheult haben bevor sie den Patch angezockt hatten halt. Sehe auch jeden Tag die Hexen welche vorher sehr gefährlich waren nach wie vor gut abgehen, jene die eh nie gut waren rutschen halt ab, jetzt sollten sich die Whiner mal fragen zu welchen sie sich zählen dürfen.........


----------



## Ciclon (8. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Mit dem Mist wobei dir übel wird kannst du eigentlich nur das geheule meinen "wäähhh ich motte meinen Acc ein, tut ihr anderen Hexen das bitte auch damit Myth aufwacht".
> Allerdings wird mir da nicht übel sondern ich tu mir schwer mich vor lauter lachen am Stuhl zu halten, gleichermassen ergehts mir wenn du meinst man solle die Fresse halten wenn man die Klasse nicht zockt, wie oft lest man in dem Thread Bw hin Bw her, na wer von den Roxxor Hexen spielt nen Bw auf lvl 40? In diesem Zusammenhang lest man auch gerne von den 2 Tasten, tjo jetzt überascht oder wie?
> 
> Als Bw generfed wurde und man versucht hat zu Diskutieren, das Bugfixes völlig ausreichend gewesen wären z.b. bekam man nur l2p und sonstigen Scheissdreck zu hören, ich habs damals schon gesagt, wartet mal ab ihr Komiker, was manche Klassen da abgehen das wird nicht lange so bleiben.
> ...




Ich les da nix anderes als provokation und verallgemeinerung raus... ich denke viele haben nen bw nebenbei auf 40 (ich hab zumindest einen) und was soll ich sagen ich spiel ihn zur zeit nicht weil ich keine lustmehr auf ihn hatte war eh immer nur als twink gedacht. Und das hatte nix mit dem nerf von ihnen zu tun.

Frage mich nur warum sich hier jetzt leute zu wort melden die keine hexe spielen und sich jetzt einen ablachen das sie sogar gegen nen heiler abstinken. Fragt man sich wer hier das kind ist åenyila  die leute die sich hier beschweren das die klasse nen üblen tiefschlag kassiert hat oder die die unnötig provozieren und höhnen? Die antwort überlass ich dir mal selbst.


----------



## åenyila (8. März 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Ich les da nix anderes als provokation und verallgemeinerung raus... ich denke viele haben nen bw nebenbei auf 40 (ich hab zumindest einen) und was soll ich sagen ich spiel ihn zur zeit nicht weil ich keine lustmehr auf ihn hatte war eh immer nur als twink gedacht. Und das hatte nix mit dem nerf von ihnen zu tun.
> 
> Frage mich nur warum sich hier jetzt leute zu wort melden die keine hexe spielen und sich jetzt einen ablachen das sie sogar gegen nen heiler abstinken. Fragt man sich wer hier das kind ist åenyila  die leute die sich hier beschweren das die klasse nen üblen tiefschlag kassiert hat oder die die unnötig provozieren und höhnen? Die antwort überlass ich dir mal selbst.




Die Provokation ist durchaus gewollt, ihr jammerer solltet einfach mal nachdenken wie es wohl anderen so ergehen mag, die häme geht an jene die sich noch tierisch einen gefreut haben wegen anderer Nerfs. Die Nerfkeule wird auch immer wieder mal schwingen, gewohnt euch daran und viele wissen wo es angefangen hat, ihr armen We's seit nicht die ersten die es erwischt hat und werdet auch nicht die letzten sein.

Wenn ihr gegen Heiler abstinkt kanns nur nen Siggi sein, aber da habt ihr in euren Reihen ja auch die schöne Spiegelklasse, das beide so nicht gehen ist den meisten die sie spielen eigentlich auch klar.

Und ja, ich zocke keine Hexe aber ich spiel auch Destru (auch wenn Main Order ist), und jene Hexen die ich kenne sind zwar nicht voller Freude über den Patch, aber an Reroll oder gar Acc dicht machen denkt da keiner nach, denen ist schon bewusst das sie zu heftig waren. Ich les auch schon wieder genug Heuler die meinen man merkt ned mal das We generfed wurde, das sind auch welche die nichts begreifen, Schnellsterber müssen hohes Schadenspotential besitzen, sonst sind sie echt umsonst im Spiel.
Was mich an dieser Heulerei wirklich aufregt ist einfach die unfähigkeit über den Tellerrand zu schauen, z.b. die ewige Sorc/Bw debatte (nebenbei erwähnt wird das auch zu 95% von nicht Sorc spielern immer wieder in den raum gestellt), Sorcs die ich kenne würden mit Bw ned tauschen wollen, es sind zwar die viel zitierten Spiegelklassen aber doch nicht unerheblich anders zu zocken.


We's müssen ihr spiel jetzt auch anders anlegen, da gehts nicht mehr per Stealth in den Pulk rein und man nimmt mindestens 3 Leute mit bevor man umfällt, jetzt heissts doch in der Tat sich das genau zu überlegen wo man zuschlägt.
Aber es ist ansich wurscht, es gab in letzter Zeit übel viele von den Bitches, ging ja den eigenen Leuten schon auf die Nüsse, das wird sich jetzt etwas regeln wieder. Bald könnt ihr ja den Choppa auspacken, verspricht doch ne neue Fotm Klasse zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chabnang (8. März 2009)

Wenn man keine ahnung hat und so.....ich nehme an den rest vom spruch kennst du.
Das sachen geändert und generft werden mussten war klar, trotzdem gehen die nerfs imho zu weit.

Ich spiele btw. auch eine Sorceress und ich finde den lvl 32 moralskill absolut genial.....
Nur während der von der Sorc sehr gut ist, ist der vom BW schlicht und einfach op.

Und gegen heiler abstinken, man kriegt sie meistens schon noch tot.........nur wenn man alleine auf dem heiler is dauert es nu zu lange und er kriegt hilfe.
Wer die survivability einer WE kennt weiß was dann passiert.....

Ich versuche es mit einfachen worten zu formulieren: eine klasse die nichts aushält, in den nahkampf und oft auch hinter den feindlichen linien agieren MUSS, benötigt einen zuverlässigen tarnskill um dort anzukommen und muss schnell genug töten dass die hilfe für gewöhnlich zu spät kommt wenn nicht zufällig wer auf das opfer aufpasst.
Ansonsten heißt dass neue motto dieser klasse "dabei sein ist alles".

Jetzt haben wir aber keinen vernünftig funktionierenden stealth mehr und gegen unsere procs die nicht mehr critten können gibt es plötzlich resis.
Ergo haben wir jetzt eine klasse die fast nichts aushält, keinen panicbutton hat, in 60% der fälle das ziel nicht ungesehen erreicht und auch noch langsamer tötet als vorher.

Geht das zufällig in deinen kopf rein dass das nicht unbedingt balanced genannt werden kann gegenüber klassen mit 2 oder mehr panicbuttons die auf 100 yard oder weiter angreifen können und übelsten schaden raushauen?

Das ist kein mimimi ich bin nicht mehr der imba dd sondern berechtigte und begründete kritik.

Mfg


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Die Provokation ist durchaus gewollt, ihr jammerer solltet einfach mal nachdenken wie es wohl anderen so ergehen mag, die häme geht an jene die sich noch tierisch einen gefreut haben wegen anderer Nerfs. Die Nerfkeule wird auch immer wieder mal schwingen, gewohnt euch daran und viele wissen wo es angefangen hat, ihr armen We's seit nicht die ersten die es erwischt hat und werdet auch nicht die letzten sein.
> 
> Wenn ihr gegen Heiler abstinkt kanns nur nen Siggi sein, aber da habt ihr in euren Reihen ja auch die schöne Spiegelklasse, das beide so nicht gehen ist den meisten die sie spielen eigentlich auch klar.
> 
> ...



Gegen einen Nerf an sich ist nichts einzuwenden . Allerdings ist Mythic hier aus meiner Sicht hinausgeschossen , da sie den Schaden und den Stealth abgeschwächt haben .
Ich werde leider das Gefühl nicht los das Mythic beim Thema Balancing nach dem "Try and Error" verfahren vorgeht .

Ich habe das Gefühl das sieht bei Mythic so aus :
Entwickler 1 : Die Spieler beschweren sich "Bei der Hexe sind Schaden und Stealth zu stark"
Entwickler 2 : Hm ok was machen wir ?
Entwickler 3 : Wir reduzieren den Schaden und der Stealth bricht jetzt immer bei Schaden .
Entwickler 1+2 : Ok so machen wirs .

Ich erinnere mich so an den ersten Klassenpatch der kommen sollte .
Überall war die Rede davon der BW würde zuviel Schaden machen .
Ersten Patchnotes die erschienen BW-schaden increased wurde zwar dann geändert aber irgendwas kann da in der Balancingabteilung von Mythic nicht  stimmen


----------



## Scorpix00 (9. März 2009)

ja denke auch das mythic so ähnlich vorgeht....

nebenbei da demnächst mein acc zu ende ist und ich mein reallife eher in betracht ziehen muss, habe ich wieder einmal einige sc gemacht. Dabei merkte ich das ein wirklich sehr guter Hk lv 30 nicht die geringste chance hatte gegen nen stoffiheiler der lv 21 betrug, weil es noch 2 andere heiler gab die ihn heilten...man ist ja schlau und merkt das sofort...also abhauen ist angesagt, damit man noch die 0.5% Chance ergreift und flüchtet. Dennoch kommt Bw mit nem fetten grinsen und dotet einen zu....was passiert ich ärgere mich zu tode weil der kacknoob mir nen scheiss dot verpasst und 2k life verschwinden...die restlichen 2k life gingen irgendwie vorher schon verloren...weiss nicht von wem..denke mal maschinist...
Wayne, voller Hoffnung auf ein neues: Ich wieder mal großen Bogen gemacht und kurz bevor ich einen heiler erwische,,,(beeep) stealth aufgedeckt von nem beschi... Kackschützen..die maschinisten sind ja schlau und bauen überall so ein mist,,,was denke ich? hmmm lass mal überlegen 1. Stealth weg, 2. sind 6 ordler hier und grinsen breit 3. irgendwie hab ich wieder an die 6 dots und nur noch 1k life übrig...also schnell versuchen noch schaden zu machen...aber hab ich erstmal ausgeholt schon liege ich innerhalb 2 sekunden auf meiner fresse...
Egal aller guter dinge sind doch drei...also auf ein neues: Ich wieder mal gefüllt mit Kaffee und vieeel Zucker gehe in stealth diesesmal auf einen Bw (lv25) los...aha der typ scheint mit seinen angriffen beschäftigt zu sein( ist im killrausch)...also die chance ergreife ich...und zack bum....................scheisse käfig...macht nix, hab mich aus dem käfig befreit,,zack bum werde ich schon geschleudert von dem kerl...macht nix wieder schnell hinter her dabei klebten seine dots an mir was sehe ich hab noch 2 k life übrig wayne denke ich und renne hinter her,,der typ rennt weg und dotet schööön weiter....nun was kommen musste ich hab ins gras gebissen....dann kommt der kacknoob und lacht einen aus....wenn ihr denkt das ich ein schlechter hk bin..nee ich habe ne menge erfahrung auch als ich dolch geworfen habe brachte es fast garnix.
also weiter in unserem sc....hier in diesem Fall natürlich Tor Anroc.... so ich traurig und auch noch wütend meckere über mythic und schön am beschimpfen,,dabei auch noch Kaffeee trinken:Ich laufe bis bergkuppe und gehe in stealth, pirsche mich leicht ran..und hab aus der ferne einen armen lv 21 stoffi gesichtet der schön seine gruppe heilt...tja denkste...als ich mich nähern wollte kommt son ein scheiss löwe und furzt einen an...meine fresse...egal ich greife schnell an, kommt nen zwerg angerast und kickt mich doch einfach ins lava...und denkt sich:" oh wie weit wird er noch fliegen?" (holt sich dabei auch noch ein runt..)
So ich frustriert hab alles an kaffee gesoffen und mache mir neues,,,also diesesmal "tempel isha"...haha denkste, da kickt mich generell keiner in kochtopf...
so wir reiten los: ich wieder kaffee in der hand schön am trinken sichtete aus weiter ferne denselben lv 21 heiler,,haha diesesmal bist du fällig. Stealthmodus an und zack bum hatte ich schon einen dot an mir kleben wat nu los? Ach wieder dieser Geschütz und Bw (in letzter Zeit wimmelt es nur von denen...hmmm wodran mag das wohl liegen...)  hab den ja nich gemerkt...egal ich wollte den schnappen und husch kommt den hexenjäger drückt an mir 2k crit rein und dann noch betäuben dann noch mal 1k crit und rest waren die dots lag ich am boden...rekordzeit 1,5 sek down...
wayne noch ein versuch die von mythic können sich nicht soooooo derbe irren...nene..also ich mit ein bisl funken  hoffnung gehe diesemal einfach nicht mehr von hinten an die stoffi los sondern prügle (zerge) mich mit der gruppe voran( brachte ja bisher nix mit stealth und schaden) ,,kommt nen tank angerast der doppelt soviel schaden macht wie ich,,und schön lächelt,,,egal denke ich mir diesesmal ich wieder mal schneiden rausgeholt,,hatte dabei immer das gefühl das meine dolche verrostet sind...hat mythic was an den dolchen gemacht...oder nen bug, oder einfach mal der nerf...naja ich versucht mit den dolchen schaden zu machen...150,,120,,,usw,,,dann 200 boahhaaa rekord...wasn nu los meine dolche machen schaden,,ich sehe ein crit: juhuuuuuu ich freue mich 200 dmg juhuuuuuuu...(schade das kein stoffi in die gruppe reinrennt könnte bei denen locker 300 dmg machen) dabei hab ich nicht gemerkt das ich noch 500 life hatte und mich irgendwer wieder mal zugedotet hat, also ins gras gebissen,,aber hey 200crit dmg an nem Schwertmeister?? macht das mal nach...und als bonus noch ich habe 5 sek lang gekämpft...ja 5 Sekunden lang nicht gestorben....zuguterletzt ist man doch zufrieden und so entstand bei mir ein RIESENBEDÜRFNIS,,tja ihr wisst genau welches ich meine,,,naja ist doch zu erwarten..ich habe einfach  auf die 2 tage noch gültigen acc verzichtet und spiel vom pc entfernt,,,pc ausgeschaltet aus dem fenster geschaut, schön erstmal die leute von mythic ausgelacht,,und darauf einen furz rausgelassen...das war entspannend...


----------



## Wunde (9. März 2009)

Schöne Geschichte...

...aber verstehe nicht warum du dir so viel Mühe gemacht hast und nicht gleich auf deine Kernaussage gekommen bist:

"DAS ENDE IST NAHHHHHHHHH.....................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
...........................ENDE"


----------



## Tabasco567 (9. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> beim nächsten Mal deinen Tod solange hinauszuzögern, daß wir beide auch noch etwas von deinem Todeskampf haben.



deine mudda, van helsing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merinea (9. März 2009)

Moin Leute

Ich habs nach langem hadern endlich geschafft mal ne gruppe für enlave und fgh zu finden gestern.

Wir waren alle recht happy da jeder noch was brauchte aus den ini´s.

Allerdings ging das ganze mächtig nach hinten los und alles fing schon bein trash an unser tank der als einzigstern nix brauchte und dei instanz im schlaf durchfliegt normalerweise war am fluchen und kotzen.

Tank pullt die mobs erster mob down und zack die restlichen mobs resetten.
Da waren wir in der enklave dann etwas verwirrt naja was solls dachten wir hol sie wieder ran.
Tank pullt wieder 1 mob von nun noch 2en down letzter mob resettet.

Das lief dan die ganze instanz bis zum ersten boss so druch und unser tank war recht generft weil teils nichma ein mob viel und ohne grund der reset kam.

Beim boss wurde es dan richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tank pullt boss, dieser stürm seinesetis wild auf den tank zu und schwups ist er weg der tank kriegt aber dmg.
Unser tank läuft  ein paar schritte nach hinten und der boss kommt aus dem boden raus.
Nach dem der kampf fast vorbei war Boss ca noch 6% life resettet dieser mit einem breiten grinsen.
Die ganze gruppe am fluchen wie derbst was das den schon wieder soll.

Ok nächster versuch gepullt Boss halb tot resettet und komt danach sofort wieder mti vollen hp angerannt.
Das ganze passierte in dem kampf geschlagene 15 mal.

Wir waren dann alle tierisch generft und gingen erstmal weiter vieleicht is die ini ja buggy mann kanns ja nach fgh nochma probieren.

Wir also voller hoffnung fgh rein und dort genau das selbe spiel nach gut 2 stunden am ersten Boss der dauer resettet aufgegeben und beschlossen bt zu gehen um dort nen bissle die öffentliche quest zu farmen.

Naja was soll ich sagen bt links öffentliche quest soweit fertig held down keine truhe kein lot -.-
Nach reset nochma probiert wieder nix.(also haten wir mittlerweile 3 tickets offen)

Dann latschen wir halt runter zum Boss den wir auch ohne probs mit nur 40igern schnell umgehauen hatten.
Aber wie solls auch anders sein niemand konnte ihn looten o.O
Solangsam wurde es derbe frustrierend und einigen stand im ts schon die kotze bis an die oberkannte.

Wir also bt rechts und dachten uns da die öffentliche 2 mal probieren gibt ja immerhin einfluss.
Angekommen hatten wir die erste öffentliche schnell fertig und was soll ich sagen der held war nich auffindbar.
Also runter zum boss danach nochmal probieren.
Unterer boss das selbe spiel wie beim ersten boss er liegt niemand kann looten.
Danach mit ner stink wut im bauch wieder zur öffentlichen quest und alles fertig gemacht.
Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten wieder kein held.

Allen ist dann endgültig die lust vergangen wir sind gemeinsam in die stadt und habfne uns gegenseitig auf die flist getan um heute nochmal zu versuchen die id´s zu probieren.

Tja und welch wunder nun laufen die server net.
Ich hoffe sie kriegen das wieder hin -.- mit den ini´s und der server performance, das wäre zumindest für mich ein grund nach dem ersten monat beim bund wieder aktiv am we zu spielen.

Kurz um anfangs waren wie happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , danch ersten merkwürdigen ereignissen machten wir uns lüstig drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gaga es ist und im weiteren verlauf schlug es in verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zu guter letzt in nen richtigen wutausbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hab ne noch mehr leute derartige probleme gehabt.


----------



## Calandax (9. März 2009)

Also zu dem grad oben versteh net ganz was das mit der HK zu tun hat, aber egal. Ich perösnlich muss sagen, dass ich nach wie vor abgehe auch als HK. Das ganze gewhine kann ich net verstehn, ich meine wenn ich nun halt anstatt 3sek 5sek brauch is mir egal am Ende liegt der im Dreck.
Die ganzen Whiner sollten eher mal an der Skillung basteln anstatt hier rumzuflamen. Man ist nicht mehr ganz so stark wie vorher, aber trotzdem immernoch eine sehr grosse Gefahr. (Dass man im 1on1 alles reisst is ja schonmal klar, und die Heiler reisst man in grossen Gruppen auch noch ganz locker.)
Mfg Calanda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazril (9. März 2009)

jopp das seh ich genauso also die reumweinerei versteh ich auch nicht ich finde das die hexenkreigerin nicht viel schwächer geworden ist meine bessere hälfte spielt eine und die moscht mir immer noch alles schön fleißig vor der nase weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ihr lieben hexenjäger und was auch immer die rumheulen guckt euch mal eure skillung und euer equip an noch einen nerf bekommt ihr sicherlich nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpix00 (9. März 2009)

Nazril schrieb:


> jopp das seh ich genauso also die reumweinerei versteh ich auch nicht ich finde das die hexenkreigerin nicht viel schwächer geworden ist meine bessere hälfte spielt eine und die moscht mir immer noch alles schön fleißig vor der nase weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee im Ernst,,die Hk ist superimba geworden seid dem patch ich weiss auch nicht was ihr habt...ich bashe nicht nur drei heiler weg,,,nein 5 heiler auf einmal..die heilen sich ja nicht hoch nene,,was sie machen ist eierschaukeln...ja auf jeden fall bashe ich zusätzlich noch jede andere klasse das lv 1 ist...

leute spart euch solche argumente: definitiv spielt ihr nen hj oder bw also kommt zieht leine....ich widerum geniesse weiterhin meinen kaffee und furze auf euch

jetzt egal ob nochnen mimimi kommt mir wayne so dele


----------



## åenyila (9. März 2009)

Was manche gerne vergessen ist das Teamplay, so ganz ohne support sind schnellsterber leider nix wert, HK konnte halt auch so 2-3 Leute mit nehmen, das geht jetzt nicht mehr.
Ein Bw grillt sich ohne Heal ganz schnell selber oder er muss sich den Damage verkneifen, Sorc das gleiche, das ist das grosse Handicap beider Klassen.

Ich denke die bittere Erfahrung die jetzt etliche Hk machen müssen ist jene das sie jetzt nicht mehr so locker ihr Ding durchziehen können. 
Genau das machen jetzt auch die Tanks durch, im BO Teil dieses Forums ist einer ganz entrüstet darüber das er nicht mehr hin rennen kann und 3 Stoffis umhaut bis er selbst liegt, sry aber das was bis 1.2 möglich war hat ned gepasst, nicht umgekehrt.

Das muss in die Köpfe rein, Teamplay ist alles, alleine ist man nichts, Patch 1.2 hat das sehr zurecht gerückt.
Sollte der eine oder andere mal darüber nachdenken, Random Sz's zu machen ist halt ne Lotterie.

Wenn ich hier lese man kann nichtmal mehr nen Healer killen bloss weil den auch noch ein zweiter heilt, gehts noch?
Die Ansichten einiger sind aufgrund der bis vor kurzem vorhandenen Op derart verschoben das scheinbar kein vernünftiger Gedanke mehr heraus kommt.


----------



## Chabnang (9. März 2009)

åenyila schrieb:


> Was manche gerne vergessen ist das Teamplay, so ganz ohne support sind schnellsterber leider nix wert, HK konnte halt auch so 2-3 Leute mit nehmen, das geht jetzt nicht mehr.
> Ein Bw grillt sich ohne Heal ganz schnell selber oder er muss sich den Damage verkneifen, Sorc das gleiche, das ist das grosse Handicap beider Klassen.
> 
> Ich denke die bittere Erfahrung die jetzt etliche Hk machen müssen ist jene das sie jetzt nicht mehr so locker ihr Ding durchziehen können.
> ...



Das ist absoluter blödsinn. Eine HK konnte nur dann 2-3 leute mitnehmen wenn die gegner einen dornröschenschlaf gehalten haben oder die HK im healfocus war. Das normale szenario war: enttarnen, aggro ziehen von den gegnern und dem heiler den finisher reindrücken bevor man selbst draufgeht.
2-3 leute würde beinhalten dass man nach dem ersten kill noch genug zeit kriegt seine ap komplett zu regenerieren, dann nochmal wen umnuken kann und dann nochmal eine regphase kriegt.
Um es deutlich zu sagen: für einen gegner hat man seine ap KOMPLETT rausgeballert.
Wie soll man denn da bitte in den nächsten paar sekunden noch mehr leute mitnehmen? /godmode oder was?

Und ich hab auch nen heiler......eine HK die von 2 leuten angegriffen wird braucht so dermaßen viel support zum überleben, das glaubst du garnicht.
Man hatte halt vorher den burst und konnte in 90% der fälle einen gegner mitnehemen, 2 bei heilung oder inkompetenz der gegner.
Jetzt lacht mich ein lvl 35 sigmar aus, spammt seinen grp heal und ich kann mir im prinzip auch einen runterholen statt zu versuchen ihn umzubringen, mit dem unterschied dass ich beim onanieren vermutlich mehr spass hätte.

Mfg


----------



## Scorpix00 (10. März 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter blödsinn. Eine HK konnte nur dann 2-3 leute mitnehmen wenn die gegner einen dornröschenschlaf gehalten haben oder die HK im healfocus war. Das normale szenario war: enttarnen, aggro ziehen von den gegnern und dem heiler den finisher reindrücken bevor man selbst draufgeht.
> 2-3 leute würde beinhalten dass man nach dem ersten kill noch genug zeit kriegt seine ap komplett zu regenerieren, dann nochmal wen umnuken kann und dann nochmal eine regphase kriegt.
> Um es deutlich zu sagen: für einen gegner hat man seine ap KOMPLETT rausgeballert.
> Wie soll man denn da bitte in den nächsten paar sekunden noch mehr leute mitnehmen? /godmode oder was?
> ...





/sign


----------



## wotan1999 (10. März 2009)

Junge, wenn ich immer Teamplay bei ner HK höre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komischerweise sind alle HK's inner WB als erste down, da sie meist nicht schnell genug hochgeheilt werden können und noch nichtmals ne Rüsse, bzw. ne Fernwaffe haben (warum auch). Meine HK hat 8000 Life, die mir nix bringen. Teamplay kannste in dem Sinne den Du meinst vergessen, da wir in den Nahkampf müssen.

Mein Scheißequipter 40er Schattekrieger mit 6000 Life ist mittlerweile im *Nahkampf* besser, sowohl vom Schaden, als auch von der Rüstung her.

Außerdem:
An alle, die von einem gehört haben, das er einen kennt, der schonmal eine Hexenkriegerin von weitem gesehen hat und sich jetzt auskennt, *spielt selber mal ne HK auf 40 bevor ihr Urteile darüber abgebt.*



Ich für meinen Teil hab meine HK eingemottet und nen Sigi hochgespielt (bei dem man wirklich nur 2 Tasten braucht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was solls, HF u. GL


----------



## Tabasco567 (10. März 2009)

Ihr habt doch *ALLE* gar keinen Plan!

aber Ich weiß, wann ein Wort mit Großbuchstaben anfängt.

_Basta_


----------



## Thorekantonidas (10. März 2009)

Jetzt mal hand aufs Herz:

Diese ganzen Mythen um Hexen, die 2-3K Crits rausballern sind Ammenmärchen. Solche Crits sind machbar wenn man RR50+ und entsprechendes Equip dazu hat. Meine Hexe rennt mit mittelprächtigem Equip aus FGH/Enklave rum, dümpelt auf RR35 rum und kommt auf nen Stärkewert von 889, Kampfgeschick und Initiative liegen bei ca. 400. Und mit diesen Werten habe ich bisher einen einzigen Crit. von  1120 hinbekommen..an einem lvl 41-Mob in Eataine(ansonsten liegen meine Crits bei 600-800). Skillung variiert bei mir momentan da ich noch versuche das beste aus dem Nerf zu machen.

Momentan halte ich pers. "Auf die Knie" als eine der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten der Hexen. Knockout bei bis zu 5 Gegenern und dazu kann das Ding noch nett critten. Die AoE-Schneiden-Taktik hatte ich noch NIE geskillt. damit verursachte man zwar nett Schaden aber Kills kamen damit kaum zustande(s. Stats nach Szenarien wo hexen mit dieser Skillung dabei waren).


----------



## Salute (10. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Jetzt mal hand aufs Herz:
> 
> Diese ganzen Mythen um Hexen, die 2-3K Crits rausballern sind Ammenmärchen.




Das sind ja auch keine Hexen, sondern Hexenjäger und diese Crits machen die auf schwerer Rüsi. Witzig nich?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merinea (10. März 2009)

Bis jetz hab ich mal nen knappen 2k crit kassiert von jemandem mit rr50 was er hatte.

Naja aber egal wie wir uns hier drehen und wenden, so schnell wird sich nix ändern und es git ja auch unter den hexenjägern leute die sagen lol buff is schön und gut aber so wars zuviel.
Und manche sagen das die hexenkriegerin imemr noch mehr dmg macht als hexenjäger.

Ich denke mal es ist einfach das problem das man halt mit höheren r einfach auch an die +crit rann kommt wenn man dann och das passende equip hat dann geht halt böse ab.

Da is dann auch verständlich das teils frische lvl 40iger mit rr 35-40ig sagen das das unfair und zu imba is.

NUn bleibt nurnoch die frage was machen so wie jetz den schaden so runtersetzen damit wenn man später mehr crittet diese crits net so hoch ausfallen oder wie ich es wo anders gelesen habe man nimmt eifach die crit erhöhungen raus und gibt dafür wie es sich durchgezogen hat wieder halt mehr stärke life etc.

Wobei beim letzteren halt dann auch wieder die +% blockchance wegfallen und +% ausweichen was nun für tanks net schlecht is damit diese net so böse auf die mütze kriegen.

Ich denke egal wie mans macht es wird schwierig.
Den einerseits soll ja bei nem hohen rr ordentlich was rum kommen andererseits meckern dann wieder viele das hk und hj zu imba sind etc.
Nun werden viele sagen ja dann macht die +% sachen ab rr 40 doch weg und ersetzt sie.
Problem dadurch ist es nichmehr so intressant seinen rufrang stark hoch zu treiben, wenn die unteren sachen nicht wirklich intressant sind.

Ich glaube auch das an den resis und den fähigkeiten in 1-2 monaten noch gewerkelt wird den auch die entwickler werden das ganze boabachten nach solch einem patch.

Und spätestens wenn die offiziellen foren online sind kriegen sie ja noch direkteres feedback.

Also ich hab mir alles nochma durch den kopf gehen lassen und sagen erstmal abwarten und tee trinken.(oder was anderes)

Das hauptproblem was ich derzeit sehe demnächst werden auf einigen servern noch mehr spieler sein wenn die restlichen server geleert werden.
Und da muss dann dringend an der performance geschraubt werden, da ich jetz schon am we teils sehe wie sich auf averland teils 6-7 kts je seite prügeln und man eigentlich schon fast ne diashow hat trotz niedrigen details.

Aber wir werden sehen was kommt erstmal abwarten und schauen was kommt.


----------



## Tabasco567 (11. März 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Das sind ja auch keine Hexen, sondern Hexenjäger und diese Crits machen die auf schwerer Rüsi. Witzig nich?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, das ist nicht witzig. deshalb sollten hexenjäger massiv generft werden. die sind dermaßen op und imba, dass die kuhhaut kaum eine silbe faßt.



*reroll feuermage oder siggi-macht-krittie ftw!*


----------



## Wunde (11. März 2009)

gleich nen nerf nach nem boost?...naja...von mir aus.

was mich aber zur Zeit wirklich nervt sind diese Serverlags und Ruckler dass ich fast keine Chanze mehr hab, einen durch Nahkampfschaden zu töten, wenn er vor mir wegrennt. Ich hab einen gerade direckt vor mir mit der Knarre exekutiert und ... plopp....er lag ganz plötzlich 10 meter entfernt. Wenn das Problem nicht bald gefixt wird, seh ich eh ziemlich schwarz als Nahkämpfer....dann heißt es halt RANGEHAMMER ONLINE


----------



## Merinea (11. März 2009)

Tja wunde das kenn ich nur zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern sau oft geahbt stehe hinter nem heiler und schwups nach 3 schlägen meinerseits kriege ich die meldung ziel nicht in reichweite und ersteh 10 meter weiter vorne.

2sec später bin ich tot umgefallen und dachte mir hä o.O
und mit einmal standen 2schwertmeister nen löwe und ein kotbs an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich dagegen sehe wies es nem zauberer kollegen der hinten steht und aoe sachen spammt(gibt ja mehrere wo man das ziel anvisiert und die leute drum rum dmg kriegen) und isch hinten einen abfreut weil die leute in aoe verrecken wegen den rucklern, weil sie nicht rechtzeitig geheilt werden dann bin ich leicht deprimiert.
(und bevor jetz kommt mimimi zauberer op er stand natürlich net aleine hinten aoe spammend^^)

Das schlimme dadurch das es auf den servern eh schon so ruckelt und lagt muss ich meine effekte runterdrehen damit es net noch mehr in diashow ausartet-.-
Dementsprechend kann man sich vorstellen wie oft ich aus dem pirschen fliege weil ich die aoe´s net sehe.

Alles in allem macht es einem das leben net grade leicht als nahkämpfer was zu reißen derzeit.

Ich hoffe sie kriegen die probs bald wirklich in den griff.

Den wenn ich teils wie gestern passiert schon 10 sec tot bin und ich aber noch weiter fröhlich rumlaufe und dann tot umfalle und irgendwo anders liege find ich es nimmer so lustig.


----------



## Scorpix00 (11. März 2009)

Also Wunde ich kenne seid dem du hier Berichte schreibst deinen Namer im Server Averland ganz gut, weil du der EINZIGE HJ bist der mit lv 40 KEINEN UMBRINGEN kann, dafür hast du aber echt ne große Schnauze........lol mit meinen lv 31 hatte ich dich schon down....

also HJ gehört ins HJ forum,,,dort wollte wohl keiner deine suborientierten Tipps hören...also lieber Schnauze halten

ps: töten naja der der stirbt bist andauernd du, aus diesem Grund danke für die Rufpunkte


hier gibts noch nen Taschentüchlein von mir

und schöööön lieben Gruß


----------



## Wunde (11. März 2009)

Tjo,

siehste das ist der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden...ich kann über meine Tode lachen...Rufpunkte, na und, ist doch nur ein Spiel, wen interessierts ob du mich umgebracht hast, ob ich dich mal umgebracht hab...völlig egal.
Du hingegend scheinst es ja wirklich persönlich zu nehmen in deiner rassistisch, bornierten und kindischen Art. Naja, whatever, die Diskussion führt zu nichts ausser geflame, also lasse ich dich in deinem geblubber mal allein. 

Aber falls du irgendwann mal deine Scheuklappen ein wenig öffnest und vielleicht auch in das HJ Forum schaust, anstatt hier immer nur einen auf Mitleid und "die Welt ist schlecht" zu machen, und weniger die Leute beleidigend angehst, dann würdest du dort bemerkt haben, daß ich dort ein update zum Hexenjäger 1.2 patch gepostet habe, wo der BAL damage gefixt wurde. Und die Hexenjäger somit schon den ersten Nerf nach dem Boost erfahren werden.

W.


----------



## Scorpix00 (11. März 2009)

na ein dickes gz...bisjetzt 1vs1 hat mich kein hexer besiegen können....schade hab leider  ein acc gelöscht


----------



## Chabnang (12. März 2009)

Scorpix00 schrieb:


> na ein dickes gz...bisjetzt 1vs1 hat mich kein hexer besiegen können....schade hab leider  ein acc gelöscht



Den sinn dieser aussage muss man aber nicht verstehen können?^^

Mfg


----------



## Churchak (12. März 2009)

naja man kann es glaube ich mit "eh Alda Ich alles du nix!*schleimbatzengeräuschvollhochziehundimSchrittkratz* " übersetzen. ^^


----------



## Scorpix00 (12. März 2009)

auch wahr kam doch schlimm rüber,,naja eine Entschuldigung an alle,,weil ich halt so gut bin...


----------



## Scorpix00 (15. März 2009)

Naja wayne...wie siehts denn eigentlich aus,,denke mythic wird nicht so einfach reagieren,,,was schätzt ihr wie lange das dauern kann bis hoffentlich was passiert,, btw die sollten doch schon was machen weil angeblich der spalta bzw slayer jeden umholzen


gruß


----------



## Wunde (16. März 2009)

Scorpix00 schrieb:


> Naja wayne...wie siehts denn eigentlich aus,,denke mythic wird nicht so einfach reagieren,,,was schätzt ihr wie lange das dauern kann bis hoffentlich was passiert,, btw die sollten doch schon was machen weil angeblich der spalta bzw slayer jeden umholzen
> 
> 
> gruß



du möchtest doch jetzt sicher folgendes hören...:

*"Ey, jo, Alda...der Spalthaa rockt todal...unnd ey, du derr mach sooo viel dämätsch, daz du alleine einen gansen KT ownezd. Alda, vergis dii Hexe, reaktivier deinen Account und zogg nen Spalta." *schleimbatzengeräuschvollhochziehundimSchrittkratz**

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen,

Bin dafür den Thread zu schließen, kommt nix Produktives mehr raus bzw die Diskussionen über Slayer/Spalta und Damage gibt es schon in anderen Beiträgen.

Ende.


----------



## heretik (16. März 2009)

Scorpix00 schrieb:


> na ein dickes gz...bisjetzt 1vs1 hat mich kein hexer besiegen können....schade hab leider  ein acc gelöscht



Hexer?

Sicher dass du im richtigen Forum bist? Außerdem waren Hexer im 1v1 eh noch nie so richtig gut.


----------



## Scorpix00 (18. März 2009)

@ Wunde komm geh erst mal rvr jemanden töten bzw vll nen lv 1 Hasen könntest du ja grad noch schaffen...anstatt hier jeden mit deiner unzufriedenen Art und auch noch subkulturellen Sprache zu belästigen

merkt man das du immernoch nicht mal mein Argument von damals nicht verkraften konntest...


mit besonderer Empfehlung: liess doch einfach mal Bücher über Sigmund Freud...du kannst ihn auch Sigi Freund nennen....denke dann sollte es dir besser gehen


Gruß


----------



## Wunde (18. März 2009)

Hallo Scorpix00,

ist ja wirklich komisch....du hast deinen Account auslaufen lassen weil du keinen Sinn mehr im weiteren Spiel mehr gesehen hast. Trotzdem flamest und weinst du hier rum.....und da sich dein Hass (weil anders kann ich das nicht mehr nennen) gegen mich richtet, muß ich dir ja in der Vergangenheit wirklich übel mitgespielt haben. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, naja, dann tut es mir eigentlich etwas Leid, da ich das Spiel immernoch als Spiel sehe. Ich habe nie behauptet der Oberchecker zu sein oder der Progamer...sondern ich mag einfach meine Klasse und hab Spaß am und im Spiel. Das bringt auch mit sich daß ich Leute kill und "sehr oft" von Leuten gekillt werde...na und?... ich nehme es nie persönlich bzw hege nie einen gezielten Hass gegenüber einigen. Auch sehe ich meine eigenen Todesfälle nicht als Versagen oder Schwäche an, sondern unglückliche Umstände. Versuche aus meinen Fehlern zu lernen und sie zu meinen Stärken zu machen. 

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel.

Aber du scheinst schon weit drüber hinaus zu sein. Das tut mir Leid. Und nach deinem Hass zu urteilen....nun ja, wenn ich wirklich daran beteiligt war, dir den Spielspaß genommen zu haben, vielleicht weil du ein oder zweimal zu oft gestorben bist (ob ich das nun war oder jemand anders, ist auch völlig egal), so daß du womöglich deshalb aufgehört hast, dann trifft mich das sogar mehr als irgendwelche Beleidigungen, die du mir an den Kopf wirfst.

Ich weiß zwar, daß man Trolle eigentlich nicht füttern sollte, aber um deiner hängenden Schallplatte kurz einen kleinen Schupser zu geben, denn ein Flame wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Ja du hast völlig recht, in Wahrheit kann ich nichts, bin ich nichts, mach ich nichts, werd ich nie was sein, und töten natürlich auch nichts, Hasen sind meine Freunde, stehe nur AFK in Altdorf rum, beleidige alle, flame rum und vernünftiges Reden ist mit mir natürlich auch nicht möglich....usw usw usw.

Hoffe mal auf was Neues, statt immer nur die selbe Leier...danke

W.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (18. März 2009)

Hach ja..immer diese privaten Kleinkriege....


zum Topic:

Ja, wir Hexen machen jetzt weniger Schaden, ja, die Hexenjäger machen jetzt mehr Schaden als jemals zuvor. Und NEIN, in diesem Forum können wir daran NICHTS ändern ABER die öffentlichen WAR-Foren öffnen ja bald bzw. sind jetzt offen.

Zu den Slayern/Spaltan: die beiden Klassen hauen wirklich (zu) viel Schaden raus. In schönster Regelmäßigkeit stehen jetzt nämlich auf Drakenwald in den SZ-Stats lvl 34-37 Slayer/Spalta auf den vorderen Rängen im ausgeteilten Schaden noch VOR Feuerzauberern/Sorcs die jenseits von RR40 sind. Irgendwie bekommt Mythic das mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht hin. Aber nunja..warum sollte Mythic auch schlauer sein als Blizzard?


----------



## Scorpix00 (18. März 2009)

@ Wunde

komm du hast geschrieben man sollte beim Thema bleiben, also bitte halte dich auch dran! Bist doch schliesslich kein Kind oder..
Nebenbei ich hoffe du verstehst was Ironie bedeutet..deshalb hab ich geschrieben das ich 1vs1 jeden umhauen kann, weil gerade jemand der Meinung war, er könne locker mit nem Hk 2 Heiler auf einmal killen, darauf noch einen Eisenbrecher....

Also hast du wohl nix besseres zu tun als in jedem Forum rumzustöbern und deinen niveaulosen Argument zu liefern, und Regeln aufzustellen die du selber nicht hältst. Noch einmal wiederhole ich mich gerne für dich, weil ich das Gefühl habe du hast ein falsches Buch gekauft ( zum Thema Hass) und gelesen: Also Sigi Freund für dich..Psychoanalyse....

Dann würdest du vll Ironie und Hass unterscheiden können...

Für mich ist dieses Thema mit Dir beendet, denn auf dein Niveau lasse ich mich nicht herab...

Mit vielen freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Chabnang (19. März 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> In schönster Regelmäßigkeit stehen jetzt nämlich auf Drakenwald in den SZ-Stats lvl 34-37 Slayer/Spalta auf den vorderen Rängen im ausgeteilten Schaden noch VOR Feuerzauberern/Sorcs die jenseits von RR40 sind.



Ich weiß es tut nix zur sache, passt auch nich zum thema und vor allem nich zum tier....aber seit mein BO lvl 9 ist müssen sich die slayer und spalta ganz böse anstrengen um mit dem schaden von "da big un" mitzuhalten. Auch die lvl 10er und 11er.....also ich finds lustig *gg*

Mfg


----------



## Wunde (19. März 2009)

Hallo Scorpix00,

Schade, ich dachte man könne dir noch irgendwie helfen...

außer Provokationen und beleidigenden Bemerkungen lese ich nichts wirklich "niveauvolles" aus deinem Post. Deshalb keine Angst, was man nicht hat, das kann man auch nicht verlieren.

Dieser Thread, falls es dir aufgefallen sein mag, ist eine Forenleiche...war schon seit einiger Zeit tot und sollte eigentlich tot bleiben...offtopic hin oder her, es interessiert sowieso eh keine Sau mehr was hir drin steht. Das Fazit dieser Forenleiche war, die Hexen, die gut waren und mit der Situation umgehen konnten spielten weiter, die anderen wie du, haben sich ausgeweint und den Account gekündigt. Ich denke das spricht doch eigentlich schon Bände...ende.

Ironie....ja das ist ein schönes Wörtchen um sich mal schnell dahinter zu verstecken und den ganzen Müll den man vorher gepostet hat abzuschwächen. 
"Ach war doch alles nur ironisch...ach das war doch nie so gemeint....Hass, nein nein Ironie....bla bla bla .... ach das verstehst du nicht?...usw usw."

... also wenn ich deine ganzen Beiträge so lese...empfehle ich dir kein Buch sondern lieber gleich eine psychologische Sitzung zu nehmen. Das kann in solchen Fällen wahre Wunder wirken. Denn wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie einer außerhalb des Spiels, sei es in der Schule, Studium, Arbeit oder sonstwo, gleich bei der kleinsten Schwierigkeit das Weinen anfängt und aufgibt, dann rumpöbelt und stänkert, anschließend das alles verdrängt und auf "war doch nur Spaß" schiebt....naja, dann ist er entweder ein Kind, daß noch nicht mit Niederlagen umzugehen gelernt hat oder ein Erwachsener der sowas von nach einer psychologischen Behandlung schreit....aber egal jetzt

beste Grüße und gute Besserung,

W.

PS.: ....Slayer und Spalta machen zur Zeit gefühlt mehr Schaden als Hexenjäger bzw Hexenkrieger und werden auch vielleicht abgeschwächt....ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (19. März 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Hallo Scorpix00,
> 
> Schade, ich dachte man könne dir noch irgendwie helfen...
> 
> ...




Die kleinen Racker von Slayer und Spalta machen nicht nur gefühlt mehr Schaden..die Stats sind ja nun mehr als eindeutige Beweise. Und da ist es echt schon deprimierend wenn gestandene Hexen um RR40 mal eben um 20- 30.000 Schaden von lvl 34 Spaltan im Schaden abgehängt werden. Najo..ich spiele meine Hexe zwar noch (Flinte ins Korn werfen ist nicht meine Art) aber jetzt zieh ich mir auch so nen grünen Wüterich hoch.


----------



## Wunde (19. März 2009)

jo, der zusätzliche Schaden, kommt aber hauptsächlich durch die AE's der Slayer bzw der Spalta zustande. Hexenkrieger sind ja auf die Vernichtung eines Targets ausgelegt, so daß dort der Schaden natürlich zielgerichtet stattfinden muss und nicht so hoch sein kann (es sei denn das Ziel wird stundenlang hochgeheilt), als wenn ich 9 Ziele gleichzeitig mit Damage behagle. Und da gerade jeder Slayer/Spalta den ich treffe auf AE geskillt ist kommt da schon recht viel Schaden rüber, wenn in einem Zerg 2-3 Spalta oder Slayer mitrennen und einfach wild ihren AE Müll in die Gegner spamen.

Aber es müssen nur diese AEs der Mages auf dem Boden sein und dann wars das auch schon mit den Spalta oder Slayer...Desweiteren machts auch gerade die Masse der neu angefangenen Spieler, die den Spalta meiner Meinung nach etwas stark wirken lassen. Vielleicht legt sich das alles wieder so in einer Woche, wenn der Hype etwas abgeklungen ist.


----------



## Norjena (20. März 2009)

Kleine Frage, spiele seit gestern erst War. Die Hexenkriegerin ist dort mit  Abstand der Charakter welcher mich am meisten anspricht.

Wenn ich mir jetzt aber die Pachtnotes vorne durchlese, dann den Buffed Charakterplaner, und dann den ingame....irgendwie finde ich da keinen Zusammenhang, ist der Buffedplanaer noch eine uraltversion oder fehlen in den Notes die Talentänderungen?

Beziehe mich hierbei hauptsächlich auf den Pfad des Gemetzels und die dortigen Fähigkeiten, Ingame und Buffed ist ja fast ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.....

Habe mich naturlich an Buffed orientiert und auf die dorten Schadens Talente gefreut, sehe nun aber Ingame beinahe nichts was in meinen Augen den Schaden merklich anhebt(vor allem gegen Ziele mit viel Rüstung gibts nun wohl fast nix mehr).

Da ich natürlich nicht weiß wie es denn auf Rang 40 wirklich aussieht frage ich hier.


----------

